# Badger State 2017 Morel Season



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Where are all you Badgers @ ? "OldElm" here.... Night time temps are creeping up, and we have plenty of moisture so the season is close. This new upgraded site/forum is pretty slick, so don't be shy, just give it a try.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

stcroix rob said:


> Where are all you Badgers @ ? "OldElm" here.... Night time temps are creeping up, and we have plenty of moisture so the season is close. This new upgraded site/forum is pretty slick, so don't be shy, just give it a try.


Geezs it's almost reminds me of last year where it warmed up too fast then froze again. I hope the warm up is slow and steady with rain.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Just permIthan my gear yesterday, put frontline on the dog where good to go


----------



## Raptor455 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hoping I can find a spot in the Madison area this year. Never been morel hunting in WI, so should be interesting.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Elm just curious how's the ground foliage.? Wondering if its gonna be bugs and mushys. Or deep cover and machette. Anyway took a stroll tonight. Only thing we need is that water. Rain,rain that beautiful rain. Hope we get some...might have to run down ur way in 10. Thorns are getting dull around here. Bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

You shouldon't find some. Where have you hunted morels bevore?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow I can't type tonight


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Strooper are you having libations?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ha, no have to work tomorrow. Bought this new tablet, I am getting the hang of it. I have not seen much green out yet. Real warm this weekend. Going to scout this weekend a little. Might check my ramp and fiddle head spots to see if any small sprouts comming up. Can't wait..


----------



## Raptor455 (Apr 2, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> You shouldon't find some. Where have you hunted morels bevore?


This directed at me? If so, I always went to my buddies property in Michigan, just outside of Lansing. Unfortunately due to a series of unfortunate events, his place is no longer an option


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

well same thing in WI Raptor, dead Elms, bark starting to come off. Googled the area around Madison looks pretty cool. Pretty far from me tho or I would help you scout it out. Northern Mich they used to find them around Ash but there wiped out almost now.


----------



## danse (Apr 7, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> well same thing in WI Raptor, dead Elms, bark starting to come off. Googled the area around Madison looks pretty cool. Pretty far from me tho or I would help you scout it out. Northern Mich they used to find them around Ash but there wiped out almost now.


Where are you at, OldElm? I'm just west of Madison. I'd be more than willing to forage with you. I'm a novice, but I found some morels last season.  I know a decent spot here in west Dane Co.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"danse", OldElm here, please excuse me but, I'm pretty jumpy about huntin with others after last spring. Ya see I hooked up with "Shroomtrooper" and took him to my favorite RAMP spot down on the Mississippi river bluffs, well after about a 47 minuet vertical climb up the bluff, just at the crest (eye level)we hit the mother load of all time. Yellow morels the size of corn on the cobb everywhere, well the next thing I knew I was back down at the bottom of the bluff!! I'm positive he gave me a shove!! Jeez thought I'd broke my leg & blown out both shoulders. He of course totally denies having given me a push over the edge. Glad I had the car keys, prob shoulda a left him down there, but I needed a driver.
Dang it's fun hunting Morels & Ramps, I'm west and about three hours from Madison, but if you come up this way let us know, and we can hook up. I'll even invite the "Shroomtrooper" along.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

ouch, Old Elm was showing me some morels I overlooked and he tripped on a small sapling the city cuts leaving a 8 inch stump, said his shoulder still hurts. I skied 4 years ago and landed on my shoulder and it still hurts also. Hey we have alot in common oldelm. danse if you have a chance there is no better guy to going foraging with than oldelm. Just a super nice guy, and naive so you can sweet talk him and he will show you his spots, Ha. You know OldElm, when you landed after that fall there where 8 inch stumps around you, lucky I pushed you to the side of them, Ha.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

No need to thank me, thats how I roll.


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2017)

stcroix rob said:


> Where are all you Badgers @ ? "OldElm" here.... Night time temps are creeping up, and we have plenty of moisture so the season is close. This new upgraded site/forum is pretty slick, so don't be shy, just give it a try.


Badger Fan here, S.W. Wisconsin. can't wait for the Morels to start popping.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Terry where did you find them pooping at?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm new to all this, but it sounds fun.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

what are the elm and strooper doing today? Where's the rat been as well. Probably in missoura hunting. I think I need to take a little sabaticle south. Feeling like a trip to iowa. Meet up with god. Go get wild! Bucky


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Buckthornman, "OldElm here". ShroomTrooper was supposed to be going out scouting all day today, maybe pickin watercress too. Haven't heard from him, mighta got lost, usually about now he starts to get kinda secretive!! Morel Rat bought some kind of beer business last winter so he's been pretty tied up with that, but he'll be out soon. Ya probably outta stay out of Iowa, or they'll turn ya into a Presbyterian or something. Anyhow hope to do some road hunting tmrrw, and check out some spots we found last winter. Peace & good pickin to you.
Oh yeah, I cleaned out the wren houses, so let me know when yer "Wren-O-Meter" kicks in.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

You,ll be the first to know when I see that wonderful little sunof ab#$$! And yes we all get a bit reclusive around now. You will be pickin before me unless I get on those early blacks. But I will let you know. I really love this time of year. Things are happening. The woods keep going 24 hours a day. Thank god!! Buckthornman says almost time for some scars gang....


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Bucky," went nitecrawler hunting last night & got a nice haul, (figured out I might be getting to old to be crawling through people's yards with a flash lite, cant get up & sprint off any more when the yard lites start coming on!) The skunk cabbage is up, so your prediction of 3 week's out, is prob right on. Sure would like to head over & pick blacks with ya, if it doesn't interfere with my Blondies. I'm off for most of May.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I know we will see how things progress. mrs.thorn is not far from giving birth again so....I,ll be in touch. And I think its gonna go like last year might find a couple tiny ones few days early. Its the 9th today. Tick tock tick tocK its all a waiting from here....bucky


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2017)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Terry where did you find them pooping at?


Sorry, My post said can't wait for them to start popping.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Terry, I meant that to. When do you start to find them? Any information is gotta help ok. People are talking about ramps, which is a wild onion I think. Do they grow together at the same time here?


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2017)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Hi Terry, I meant that to. When do you start to find them? Any information is gotta help ok. People are talking about ramps, which is a wild onion I think. Do they grow together at the same time here?


Mothers day weekend is the time most commonly abundant in S.W. Wisconsin. Look for Elm Tree's with most of the bark still on the. you may have to get down on your hand and knees but once have found 1 of them they're easy to spot.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" OldElm" here, Mothers day might be on the back side of "Peak Pickens" this year. We have gotten some nice rain/snow mix in my area, so plenty of moisture here.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

As soon as you spot these guys in your area, the blond flush is in full swing.


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2017)

stcroix rob said:


> " OldElm" here, Mothers day might be on the back side of "Peak Pickens" this year. We have gotten some nice rain/snow mix in my area, so plenty of moisture here.


Yes it maybe, next week or two we will know for sure. but usually as a rule of thumb. week of Mothers Day is pretty accurate in Iowa County Wisconsin.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

I have been out three times now and not found one!! There is lots of green moss already.


----------



## Raptor455 (Apr 2, 2017)

Went out a couple times to a couple spots, found plenty of dead trees, but no goodies  Hopefully the last couple days of cold didn't delay things too much, but heading out again this weekend. To check the first couple spots and also a couple more a bit closer to home.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

yo, I'm down for another good year.. last year was about 1/3 of my prior years, it dried up here in NE WI. The ramps I transplanted in my woods are coming up....we need rain...I got a bunch of new spots eyeballed. good luck yallz (except oldelm and shroomtrooper)


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

How's Wisconsin for morels more central area


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Wisooner " yup that would be you (Mark N)  when ya gonna stop lurking on the site, and start givin up some of your good intel?? Forget your pass word?
We saw where ya hid your jeep the other day, and know you were out turkey hunting, cause we heard ya trying to call that Big Tom in from those woods. Glad to see your out & about.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" freeflow581 " OldElm here; Glad to hear you're still top side of the turf too. Plenty of rain on our side of good O'le Wisconie, should be headed your way soon, things are about right on time in our areas.
Keep us posted, ok.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Checking in with all of you morel hounds; I'm covering southeastern Wisconsin. Planted some spores around the farm last year. Just experimenting . I'm spotting a lot of dead ash mixed in with the elm. Scouting from the road; won't head in until I get that feeling - don't want to step on the little ones


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Congrats buckthornman Hope it's a good delivery
I planned my kids around the opening seasons of duck, deer, and fish; got time off of work for the birthing, but then headed out for the meat! still married to the same girl too! Now she's a gold digger ie morel hound for the blondes.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Isreal N " OldELM here, saw you were peekin around on the site. Just like yer Old Man, aye? Ha Ha, you prob don't remember, but you did come along one time with us. Seems like folks, will hunt with us about one time & then come to their sense's. Anyhow talked to Mark last nite & of course he's all pumped up about having seven day weekends & turkey hunting.


----------



## TheDeerslayer1982 (Apr 13, 2017)

Anyone ever do any searching in the sandy soils of Wood County? I've always been on the lookout during turkey season, but never find any. There aren't many elms left around here. One of these years I hope to stumble upon a few!


----------



## Typical Idiot (Apr 13, 2017)

La Crosse area here. Probably going to head south this weekend and see how my Iowa spots are looking.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

tommyjosh said:


> How's Wisconsin for morels more central area


I've heard it's really good, got a friend who lives in Eau Claire, and they do good every year. Plus good spring fishing.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

freeflow581 said:


> yo, I'm down for another good year.. last year was about 1/3 of my prior years, it dried up here in NE WI. The ramps I transplanted in my woods are coming up....we need rain...I got a bunch of new spots eyeballed. good luck yallz (except oldelm and shroomtrooper)


What part of the state are you in freeflo581? when does it start for you all?


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

Danmdo here great season in store will agree that it will start early At the wis il west border within a week N a half for blacks heading south of savana this weekend let u know how it really going by the Mississippi can't wait for crappie ramp and cream cheese stuffed morels


----------



## MorelMedic (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey everyone. Been hunting for about 5 years. Followed this forum last year. I hunt mostly rock county but would be interested in doing some traveling this year to hunt and make new friends. Also if there's any one in rockwho is new we could get together as well


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Those stuffed morels sound like heaven. I recently found some public land with water access only. So I'm hoping I can launch my kayak, find some morels,and catch some crappie on the way back to make some of those.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sounds like a good idea rookiemistake, just dont fall in. I always wanted to float a river and look.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> What part of the state are you in freeflo581? when does it start for you all?


I am in green bay area. Looking back in my logbooks. Earliest find was April 16. This rain helps....


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I think you should be pickin in wiscony no later than weeks end. You have the moisture,if you warm or stay steady with temps your gonna be a pickin and a postin. Do your morels taste like cheese! Lol lucky buggers! Hey old elm I might have to come visit you or at least put that homing device in your boots. Bucky


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

freeflow581 said:


> I am in green bay area. Looking back in my logbooks. Earliest find was April 16. This rain helps....


We saw on Facebook, that they're finding them out on the Door peninsula already, posted pictures too. Good luck to you, are the ticks out there too?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Never herd of it door pen? I have a lot of friends in platteville and that area sure they be a braggin soon.


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Yea i would hate to do that trooper. Mushrooms would be safe in watertight storage so atleast all I'd have to worry about is hypothermia. Ha

Soil temps everywhere i checked in southeast wisconsin so far this weekend have been right about 50 (+\-1degree).
This being only my second season, and first one checking soil temps, can someone tell me how much I should rely on the soil temps? If its at or near 50 do you guys and gals still look? Or do you keep searching for warmer soil like I did? 
Thanks, Rook.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Hey Rook. Nothing wrong with checking soil temps.
Today in southern Wisconsin I was getting readings close to 60 on south facing slopes. Heading out tomorrow to check around. Looks like I'll be worshipping in the cathedral of the woods for Easter.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Soil temp is everything. Varies alot place to place. Rain also. Best is hit the woods and look for sighns Ramps Dutchman breaches pheasant backs and so on. I am still fine tuning ha. Time to look now. Oh and when you feel the humidity in the air that's a great sighn also coupled with the others. This sure is early but the sighn are all there. Come on wrens


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

if your soil temps are at 50 I would be looking rookie. good luck


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> if your soil temps are at 50 I would be looking rookie. good luck


Trooper, OldElm here. Think I'll go trout fishin for few
days down river a bit, I'll check out our Ramp spot while there & let ya know how they're doin. Can ya get day off in a week or so?


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Left my house at noon and decided to drive south until I found soil that was 60 degrees. 

My theory being that if the soil is that warm the mushrooms might be larger and easier to spot. Lol. So much for that theory. I walked all over south and west facing slopes while finding 60° everywhere and some promising looking trees but just one pheasant back for my 3.5 hrs of searching. 

When I get back to my car I realize there's two big dying elms 20 feet away that I totally missed. A quick push through some thick thorns and I find these little guys. I know they're small but it's my first find of the year and I drove 2 1/2 hours. Cut me some slack, I was hungry.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Welcome to the club! They pop up where you least expect them. The long, arduous hikes are all part of the fun! Can I ask how far south you went?


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

I ended up near Peru Illinois. I'm about to make me a quick morel omelette and hit the road again. 

I thought finding a few would satisfy my taste buds and make it easier to wait for the season by me buuuut not so much.. Lol 

Happy pickins and Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> We saw on Facebook, that they're finding them out on the Door peninsula already, posted pictures too. Good luck to you, are the ticks out there too?


I live just south or door county line. Not much for ticks up this way. Usually the lake Michigan shoreline area are much cooler and are my late season harvest spots


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581, " OldElm" here. Snuck out for a bit yesterday, Ramps are up abt 4-5 " but that was it. Weird not a single fiddle head poking through yet! Still a ways off for us over here. Straight across our fine state from you, west side story.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Hello all, I was just out snooping in the Forums.. found nothing.. lol
Wishing every one a Happy Easter!

for some, that Don't know when the time is rite to snoop..
oak leaf the size of a squirrel's ear, when lilacs blooming is the best sign I Think!
Trillium's are good to see also..

@ Oldelm you best be careful on them ridges..lol
send me the gps cord so I can find you if need be,,, ha haa ha
Peace out and Good luck!
Morel Rat


----------



## halfbreed63 (May 8, 2014)

Can't wait to get out. Unfortunately working 68 hours a week. Hoping for some days off. Gonna be popping soon. Hummingbirds are a week early this year, arriving 4/10 in my area. Last year i picked greys April 28, twelve days after hummers arrived here. The hummies have to have certain flowers to feed on, so they progress north as those flowers bloom. Temps have to be right for that. Been using them for a couple years now as time to pick.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

That's sounds like a good theory to bucky. Hey rat good to hear from you! Keep the info coming in everybody it helps with my morel addiction and the waiting! Still gonna have to go for a walk today in the thorns. Bucky


----------



## Typical Idiot (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey everyone went out yesterday and snooped around a bit about 60 miles south of la crosse. I saw a really young pheasant and also one of the orangish brown so-called "false morels", but no morels poking up yet. Going to check in town today on my S facing slopes and other early areas just to get an idea of how the vegetation is coming along and then plan my hunts accordingly. This rain has been awesome and I have a feeling it's going to be a hell of a year.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

halfbreed - I read about hummingbirds having a correlation with re: when it's time to go shroomin' for morels. Saved this site many, many years ago. http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html Came across it again a couple weeks ago; haven't touched it in about 6-7 years. Looked at my logs for my 1st picks last week. Ran those dates against the migration maps and in the past seven years, there is just a 2-day difference btwn my 1st pick (always blacks) and the HB spotting. Sometimes I was 1st and sometimes the HB was. There were 2 days exactly the same. I would say that HB migration is a pretty good indicator. That said, WI had quite a few HB reports over this Easter weekend. Best of luck. I know I'll be watchin' the map in years to come.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Thank you for the information about hummingbirds.
Somebody on here talked about house wrens also, what's the deal with them?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

morel rat said:


> Hello all, I was just out snooping in the Forums.. found nothing.. lol
> Wishing every one a Happy Easter!
> 
> for some, that Don't know when the time is rite to snoop..
> ...


I appreciate the information, every bit helps. Hope to find some this year.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Lets not forget about Dandelions, some people swear by it. OldElm, sure sounds fun. I will let you know.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

OldElm, I work 12 hour days so I have a lot of days off already so if you want to go on a weekend I work every other.I just worked this last weekend, so next weekend I have off. So your boy plays guitar? My son plays the drums, you dont have a drum set over there do you HA.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> OldElm, I work 12 hour days so I have a lot of days off already so if you want to go on a weekend I work every other.I just worked this last weekend, so next weekend I have off. So your boy plays guitar? My son plays the drums, you dont have a drum set over there do you HA.


Thinking next weekend will still be to early, and if possible it would be best to hit that spot on a week day when all the land owners are at work. I'll send ya a txt.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

When all the land owners are at work, heh, OldElm?
LOL


----------



## TrixieFox (Apr 17, 2017)

Waukesha county is poppin' these were found by a friend yesterday.


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2017)

TrixieFox said:


> Waukesha county is poppin' these were found by a friend yesterday.


Nice. I went out for about an hour yesterday, saw a lot of May Apples, and dandelions but didn't see any morels. going out again Tues afternoon and all day Saturday.


----------



## TrixieFox (Apr 17, 2017)

I'll admit I'm a horrible morel hunter, I have found 2 on my own lol but I find pheasant backs are a delicious find as well!


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2017)

TrixieFox said:


> I'll admit I'm a horrible morel hunter, I have found 2 on my own lol but I find pheasant backs are a delicious find as well!


I've never tried Pheasant back, see a lot them. Morels are worth all the effort.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

TrixieFox said:


> I'll admit I'm a horrible morel hunter, I have found 2 on my own lol but I find pheasant backs are a delicious find as well!


Oh, I haven't found any yet. Glad you did, by the sound of it you are south a way's from me. Is you down along the Mississippi?


----------



## TrixieFox (Apr 17, 2017)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Oh, I haven't found any yet. Glad you did, by the sound of it you are south a way's from me. Is you down along the Mississippi?


Nooooo way east of the Mississippi. I'm between Madison and Milwaukee.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Oh my gosh, more rain again today and tomorrow! I hope it clears up soon and warms up by the weekend so we call all get in the woods safely. Will all this cold rain rot the morels off?


----------



## TrixieFox (Apr 17, 2017)

It's 65 and sunny here in southeastern wi.
Rains will be cool the next 2 days with highs in the low 50s.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

The cold rain is a blessing. I don't think there up and if they are it should just make them bigger. Its the hard freeze that stunts them. I think muschrooms are 90% water so more rain more mushys. Its suppose to be decent this weekend.soft ground for mushys to fruit. Just pray no freeze and everything will come together. Bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Bucks right. More rain will extend the range of the mushys. Shaping up to be a good one


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Bucks right. More rain will extend the range of the mushys. Shaping up to be a good one


What do you mean by, extend the range?? like around different sort's of trees or what ever? Have you found any yet in the area of yours, because I can't find them at all for to now, nope.


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

First ones in badger land for me this year are 9 days earlier than last year. On the exact same moss bed that I found my first morel last year. Only last year, on the other side of the tree was about 20 nice sized greys. Not this year yet. If you look closely at the moss there is 2 baby ones.

Drove a couple miles away and found one more. Couldve picked that one but it's a spot I found too late last year and one of them would've been almost the size of a 20 oz bottle. So I'm hopin the one I found yesterday ( in the exact spot the huge one was) will get just as big.


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Not sure how the pics got doubled..


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Oh, those are nice pictures, I guess they a bit small still, how long until they are big? thank you. What area of the state are you in?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Nice there you go! Its begun for you. Oldelm r u seeing what I'm seeing. Good times now you know why I'm insubordinate for the next 3 weeks! You have more ground cover than I do yet. Thx for the update. Juices are flowin. Bucky


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Hey owl first year?


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

I found the pic of thebig one that could've been. Its crazy how a spot as small as where I found these, produced mushrooms on both ends of the growth spectrum.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

rookiemistake19 said:


> I found the pic of thebig one that could've been. Its crazy how a spot as small as where I found these, produced mushrooms on both ends of the growth spectrum.


Please do tell. I do find several sizes but generally not the same tree. Thanks from another Morel nut. Not to weird you out, but I think I see you liking the great outdoors as well (K25G).


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Owl, im in southeast wisconsin and I have not the slightest clue how long until they're bigger. Only Mother Nature knows!

Lol yea thats me. Whats your handle on there?

It wasn't necessarily the same tree they were by because there was a couple dying ones real close together. But the terrain is moundy so I guess that could make for majorly varying soil temps.


----------



## MorelMedic (Apr 14, 2017)

Well I went out this morning on more of a tree scouting trip than a hunt with my little one. Checked a few trees close to the trail and found nadda. All the signs are there. Went home and started doing yard work when bam 2 little grays randomly in the backyard!


----------



## Ryan shroom man (Apr 19, 2017)

stcroix rob said:


> Where are all you Badgers @ ? "OldElm" here.... Night time temps are creeping up, and we have plenty of moisture so the season is close. This new upgraded site/forum is pretty slick, so don't be shy, just give it a try.


I have been out looking everywhere. Haven't found any yet. Been seeing two other people posting pics on Facebook with just single mushrooms the size of their finger nail. I was by madison friday, duck egg yesterday and took a trip to Iowa today. Only mushrooms I've been seeing is little pheasant backs popping out.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

less dried out spots will extend the morel range. a lot of nice wet areas this year. ramps are pick-able this weekend. have not been out scouting much this year, did a lot last year which still will be good this year. soil temp in front yard was 54, so I am sure there is some out there some ware owl.. . you will find some don't worry.


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2017)

I went out for 2 hours yesterday, all the signs are there but I came up empty.


----------



## Shromnomnom (Apr 19, 2017)

Madison area here, followed them up from Atlanta. Scouting early spots, looks early. Ground temp still @ 44-49. Mayapples just opening. I'd say we're a week out. Don't step on the youngins!!!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

buckthornman said:


> Hey owl first year?


Why?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Shromnomnom said:


> Madison area here, followed them up from Atlanta. Scouting early spots, looks early. Ground temp still @ 44-49. Mayapples just opening. I'd say we're a week out. Don't step on the youngins!!!


Does you have a picture of May Apples ? & I don't bring my youngins out with me, toooo many Ticks and other bugs.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> less dried out spots will extend the morel range. a lot of nice wet areas this year. ramps are pick-able this weekend. have not been out scouting much this year, did a lot last year which still will be good this year. soil temp in front yard was 54, so I am sure there is some out there some ware owl.. . you will find some don't worry.


Thank you Shroomtrooper I keep looking too.


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

Went out and checked my early spot in Waukesha county today. Ground looks good and plenty of moisture but not one in sight. I did see some may apples almost a foot high, but only on direct south facing slope with light tree cover.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

buckthornman said:


> Nice there you go! Its begun for you. Oldelm r u seeing what I'm seeing. Good times now you know why I'm insubordinate for the next 3 weeks! You have more ground cover than I do yet. Thx for the update. Juices are flowin. Bucky


OldElm here: Yup, Bucky seeing what u r seeing and liking the way its shaping up, As soon as the first string of warm nights hit, I'll be AWOL. Still seems way to cold for the wrens to be around, they sure ain't back in my area.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I was in woods yesterday all day. But was just another sparrow. Its coming we didn't pick till the end of may till 5yrs ago. So even I have to be patient! And that's tuff having morel anxiety!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

checked some spots this morning, soil temp 47- 48. we are close my friends. front yard always hotter than my morel spots.Off may 4th through May 11th. should be good. but you never know. sure looks good. Did you here me oldelm, may 4th to May 11th.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

hey bucky, are we going to hook up this year or what. OldElm ups for it. Dont be shy.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" OldElm here", Trooper, got the dates down, I'm in!! Bring lots of plastic grocery bags cause we're gonna need them.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I'm shy very shy.lol these blk spots are a sacred. Early morels. My precious,my precious....blindfold you two and frisk ya maybe then. Bucky knows things that he won't share. Selfish I am. Can't give all secrets away then have no more secrets...lmao bucky...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Israel N, once a Badger always a Badger.
Ha Ha, go ahead and post what Ya know.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Ramps could be about right this weekend, have to get few samples.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey all! I'm back too! Going out for a peek now in st croix co. I'll let you know what we see!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

sounds like fighting words. Now fellas its national highfive day. Believe or not I have a bright red wiscony sweatshirt wore it 3 times. Darn inlaws. Did a little thornin around this afternoon and I could smell the morels. Sniff,sniff theyre there but I couldn't see em. Probaby better eat the last 20 dried ones to wipe the juju clean. Don't know. Bucky


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Ramps my ass! For your fried morels. Lol jk but the last time I brought someone to morels I have to beat em to the patch. So you can understand my hesitation. Buckthornman has to get up real early to get the damn mushys! If I would of never helped and encouraged some nice friends of mine, I could sleep in:? Lol. Saw some scarlet cups and flowers other than that nothing. I will however come outta that woods Sunday with a morel in hand or I,ll pitch a fuckin tent and wait! Buckthornman.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I think that sunshine they keep braggin up should get the game going this weekend. Either way they're isn't going to be any work productivity outta this man the next few week! Sure glad the boss knows I have this morel dillema every year go poke yourself you'll feel better ! Bucky


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

IMG_2880




__
chelina


__
Apr 20, 2017











  








IMG_2877




__
chelina


__
Apr 20, 2017


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Found some ramps today!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

that is what my son and I are going to do this weekend, get some ramps. a lot of posting today, everyone getting worked up a bit. the fever is spreading. what a great time of year. I wish bucky would get pumped up a little more tho


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Be nice troop. I'm bucky for a reason! By the way thought you were in mn did youmove to wisconsin?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

And yes I'm pumped up but when ur older it takes more to get you fired up! Talk to ya all tomarrow buckthornman. Hey troop what's with the mugshot for your photo? Like the old one better. Bucky


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

chelina said:


> Found some ramps today!





chelina said:


> Found some ramps today!



Those look awfully small, maybe you just like the greens though.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Omg saying I am in Wisconsin and you don't like my picture (picture converted to a drawing app). My day is just ruined.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I like the old picture better also. You can't tell if it's a converted drawing anyways


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Went to another spot this morning by some Dutchman breeches and temp was 41.7


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Twisted mind those are pretty, did you find the horn with them to.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Haha I know your a trooper not a pooper! Good luck to you this year you deserve a haul! But idid like ugh old photo better maybe the berd. I like your ramp leave idea. Gonna use it cuz there isn't a lot of em where I find em. Not much to report. Waiting, tomarrow I go tend the forest from dusk till dawn. The bucky gnome!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Not much to report, but will look some morel tmrrw, funny ha ha. Good luck to you rest of you.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

buckthornman said:


> Haha I know your a trooper not a pooper! Good luck to you this year you deserve a haul! But idid like ugh old photo better maybe the berd. I like your ramp leave idea. Gonna use it cuz there isn't a lot of em where I find em. Not much to report. Waiting, tomarrow I go tend the forest from dusk till dawn. The bucky gnome!


Did you guys want to hook up some time? I could use some help. Got a fair bit of land here to hunt on.


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

First find of the year!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Did you guys want to hook up some time? I could use some help. Got a fair bit of land here to hunt on.


I had such a good time with OldElm I am open for it. I know oldelm has a lot of days off, we are still trying to lure bucky I but he's like a finicky walleye.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Those look awfully small, maybe you just like the greens though.


I left most of them because they were so small and took just the greens on some bigger ones. I did find some larger ones later in my walk but didn't take a photo.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

You gotta finess the bait son. Going now. Buck


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

good going 
*dominatesound where is your general location. I checked this morning but way early in my spots. will have to scout some black morel habitat*


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

Washington Co. Yeah it is just too early here.


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

I have been mushroom hunting for about 5 years now mostly in Washington and Fond du Lac counties and I have never found a single black morel. Is there a different habitat that they can be found in? Are they usually found early in the season?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I had to go up north MN to find them. They could be around the metro but I have not seen or looked for them. Black morels like popple (aspen) and some conifers.


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

I have already found 3 ticks on me just from being out a few short times. Anyone else find any?
I think it is going to be a bad year for them.


----------



## Typical Idiot (Apr 13, 2017)

Got some babies today in la crosse.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sweet, I am getting pumped


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Your fighting anxiety troop,not getting pumped. Bucky lol ur fine oldman.


----------



## Typical Idiot (Apr 13, 2017)

dominatesound said:


> I have already found 3 ticks on me just from being out a few short times. Anyone else find any?
> I think it is going to be a bad year for them.


Yeah the ticks were horrible I'm still picking them off me! The deet don't even seem to phase them at all. 
This spot is really deep in the woods but they are fu****g everywhere on the south facing side of the hill. (mushrooms). I was only out for an hour or so but these guys in the photo were already starting to get burnt a little from the cold weather and I knew they werent going to get much bigger.


----------



## bigrobshroommn (May 17, 2013)

Nice find and better yet nice turd lighter. They'll wanna steal yo shrooms, not your lightro! I left the micros I spotted this sunrise. Hopefully after these 70 degree days, my patience will pan into a royal flush! Good luck. Started this interest in these specimens down by you on the right side of the river. Houston-Wabasha Counties. The killa coulee region does produce. Good luck on Wisconnies proclaimed west coast.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Say that in English bigrobshroomm


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

chelina said:


> IMG_2880
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"OldElm" here.
Chelina, glad yer back & thanks for posting. Do you by chance use those ramp greens to make pizza??


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

Went out this morning found these 2 little guys and went straight back to the car. Maybe some pickable ones next week.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Crap Buckthorn is right, I am fighting anxiety a little.driving here and there feeling if everyone else is at a motherboard at this very minute. Even the ramps are smaller than I thought they would be so I am holding off on that.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

There is always someone at my spots. That's my mindset troop. Now that why I leave pretty damn early, you have to now days. Damn social media. Wreckon it for morel hunting. Sure fun to rattle my gums on this site though.bucky


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

It sure was a nice two days. Lots of dandy lions blooming, is that a good sign for us to see morels now? 
Didn't find any and everyone I tried to talk to in the parks didn't seem to have any either.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Buckthorn, could you just tell those people that they are in your spots, and kindly leave you alone? I sure wouldn't want to be in somebody's special spot!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Is there a easy way to post pictures directly from my iPhone?? Pretty sure I have a picture of a dead elm tree!!


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Bittersweet weekend in the woods. First the downside, someone picked the decent one I found Monday. Only reason I left it was because I found the spot late last year and clearly noone had been there. So I assumed, which i know better than to do, that it'd be safe to let grow. Im sure that it's still early and some more will pop in that spot but now someone else knows. Lesson I learned, pick em no matter how small and cover the stem. Come back in a week or two to check for second flush. Atleast that way the spot won't be jeopardized for future years.

On the upside, I took my aunt and kiddos to Illinois and got us on a decent meal. Her first, so that was cool to see. 
Then I run with my older boy to check a different spot. I'm where i thought i found some last year and he's like 40 yds away. He yells "DAD I FOUND TWO MUSHROOMS!" as theres people playin baseball 40 ft away. Lol! It was classic. Just like me and grandpa fishin when i was a kid. People ask how we're doin id say "we're killin em!" Ha! gramps had a long talk with me after that one.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Bittersweet weekend in the woods. First the downside, someone picked the decent one I found Monday. Only reason I left it was because I found the spot late last year and clearly noone had been there. So I assumed, which i know better than to do, that it'd be safe to let grow. Im sure that it's still early and some more will pop in that spot but now someone else knows. Lesson I learned, pick em no matter how small and cover the stem. Come back in a week or two to check for second flush. Atleast that way the spot won't be jeopardized for future years.
> 
> On the upside, I took my aunt and kiddos to Illinois and got us on a decent meal. Her first, so that was cool to see.
> Then I run with my older boy to check a different spot. I'm where i thought i found some last year and he's like 40 yds away. He yells "DAD I FOUND TWO MUSHROOMS!" as theres people playin baseball 40 ft away. Lol! It was classic. Just like me and grandpa fishin when i was a kid. People ask how we're doin id say "we're killin em!" Ha! gramps had a long talk with me after that one.


Well, Ya should of yelled real load " Don't touch it son those wild mushrooms are poison!!"


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Dandelions are a great indicator Owl Eye when there in full force. Rookie I hear you.my first ever good spot was being foraged by pros. I would get there by first light and there cars where already there. I searched and searched but to no avail, then out of the corner of my eye was a half buried stem. I thought two can play this game. First morel I found I tried pushing the stem in the ground, wow, do you know how hard it is to do that, they must of used the end of there walking sticks to do it. I just could not pick real small ones, instead I would put leaves over it, and as far as burying the stems not worth my time, besides a half cut stem is more of a deterrent anyways, in a place with a lot of foragers,secret spot yes bury them. But spots are only good for 3 years tops, single trees anyways. I am liking this cool rainy weather ahead, unless it freezes. Buckthorn you might be in a light freeze area, not a hard freeze I do not think. Good luck everyone


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Spring is coming along nicely, slow but sure. Maybe our pickin window will be a bit longer once it starts this year.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye (how did you come up with a name like that?) No one kindly leaves you alone for these mushrooms. I pack a piece when I go out; firing a few shots overhead usually cures the problem of someone stealing your secret spot. You should know what a dead elm looks like, you're a "morel enthusiast"!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

OldElm. So far this spring has been a bit nipply, I mean nippy, where I'm from. The nights are going to have to warm up before the gold shines (morels appear).


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2017)

Went out for 3 hours yesterday day, didn't find a thing. need a least 1 more week and more moisture.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

stcroix rob said:


> "OldElm" here.
> Chelina, glad yer back & thanks for posting. Do you by chance use those ramp greens to make pizza??


Haha yes! How did you know?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

I happen to know where the best " Neapolitan Pizza" is made!!


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

stcroix rob said:


> I happen to know where the best " Neapolitan Pizza" is made!!


☺ Oh old elm you really know what's good, Were you in to try the pizza?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, my daughter & I had it Sat nite, totally AWESOME, there is none better anywhere!!
We got so stoked about having more we went down river & picked about 10 pounds yesterday. Found the mother lode.
Please don't tell anyone you know who OldElm is, THX'z.

We'll bring you some morels when they start.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

stcroix rob said:


> Yes, my daughter & I had it Sat nite, totally AWESOME, there is none better anywhere!!
> We got so stoked about having more we went down river & picked about 10 pounds yesterday. Found the mother lode.
> Please don't tell anyone you know who OldElm is, THX'z.
> 
> We'll bring you some morels when they start.


That is so funny, your secret is safe with me.... SMALL world. If you have too many ramps you know who to call


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

That's a nice mess of ramps! So good.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

I thought this forum was about morels


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Don't know if I like the mushrooms or the reflection better in this pic!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> I thought this forum was about morels


Hmmm......... I guess you thought a bit narrowly?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Jack, which state is the "dinner plate" on, or how we cook em?
I had some incredible ramp pizza made @ a local restaurant & want to post the picture there.


----------



## Bigbuckhunter (Apr 17, 2017)

How long after you find ramps do the morels come up? I have looked for a few years now and only found some last year for the first time.


----------



## Bart Bohat (Apr 26, 2017)

stcroix rob said:


> Where are all you Badgers @ ? "OldElm" here.... Night time temps are creeping up, and we have plenty of moisture so the season is close. This new upgraded site/forum is pretty slick, so don't be shy, just give it a try.





stcroix rob said:


> Where are all you Badgers @ ? "OldElm" here.... Night time temps are creeping up, and we have plenty of moisture so the season is close. This new upgraded site/forum is pretty slick, so don't be shy, just give it a try.


Wonder if SE Wisconsin gets any morel action?


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

about time Waukesha Co.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

stcroix rob said:


> Hmmm......... I guess you thought a bit narrowly?


This is "Morels.com"?? As long as you're big on ramps, just exactly what are they? Are they like leeks?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

dominatesound said:


> about time Waukesha Co.
> View attachment 1078


How many?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

dominatesound said:


> about time Waukesha Co.
> View attachment 1078


South facing? Southern Kettle Moraine Unit?


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

gold diggers said:


> I thought this forum was about morels


We usually start with posting about the excitement of morel season before they actually come. So then we post about ramps until the morels come.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

chelina said:


> We usually start with posting about the excitement of morel season before they actually come. So then we post about ramps until the morels come.


"We" meaning "you". You must be buddies with OldElm.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

chelina said:


> We usually start with posting about the excitement of morel season before they actually come. So then we post about ramps until the morels come.


Okay, I'm in on the ramps thing. Where do you look for these?


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> How many?


Found about 40 total. Picked about 20 and left the others to grow. Found on the top of a long slope. At the bottom of the slope it is too wet to walk and at the top there were may apples about a foot tall. South facing.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Don't know if I like the mushrooms or the reflection better in this pic!


That is a cool pick rookie


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Ramps are found in the woods (not exactly sure if the type matters), but they come up first out of most edibles. They grow very slowly and harvesting only a small percentage is important (about 10% of what you find). This will keep them coming back for years to come. Also, they are delicious!!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Oldelm is my pizza ready yet? Buckythesnowman!


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

ramps, fresh brook trout and morels make a good meal. (not pizza, sorry)

slow start here in NE WI....neighbor had a few up in his yard...thin topsoil over karst bedrock


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

gold diggers said:


> "We" meaning "you". You must be buddies with OldElm.


Yes I have become friends with "old elm" due to posting on this website for the last couple years. And there are more than a few of us talking about ramps on here. Here is the best part, If you don't like the content on this forum you can always start your own.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

We enjoy ramp Pizza quite a bit...


freeflow581 said:


> ramps, fresh brook trout and morels make a good meal. (not pizza, sorry)
> 
> slow start here in NE WI....neighbor had a few up in his yard...thin topsoil over karst bedrock





freeflow581 said:


> ramps, fresh brook trout and morels make a good meal. (not pizza, sorry)
> 
> slow start here in NE WI....neighbor had a few up in his yard...thin topsoil over karst bedrock


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks pretty damn delicious to me!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

It is delicious, it's made in a wood fired oven @ our favorite place to dine out. Real food all hand made from scratch, by real people!!
Awesome Stuff, can't wait to see what Chelina does with the morels!!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

The ramp pizza looks so yummie, especially on a cold day like this.
Looking like the morel season won't be anytime soon now.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

chelina said:


> Yes I have become friends with "old elm" due to posting on this website for the last couple years. And there are more than a few of us talking about ramps on here. Here is the best part, If you don't like the content on this forum you can always start your own.


I never said I disliked the content; just wanted to hear more on the status of the morel hunt going on around the state. Are you kicking me off this forum? Sounds like for you it is "the best part". Sorry you feel that way.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

gold diggers said:


> I never said I disliked the content; just wanted to hear more on the status of the morel hunt going on around the state. Are you kicking me off this forum? Sounds like for you it is "the best part". Sorry you feel that way.


This forum is for anyone who wants to participate  I enjoy this whole season, but since its a bit early for mushrooms, I'm enjoying seeing other members ramps. Happy mushroom season to you, hope you are having luck in your neck of the woods


----------



## scooter (Apr 26, 2013)

i have found over a 100 morels but most not worth picking.did pick 6 on south facing hills.man were they delicious


----------



## Dustin Fisher (Apr 27, 2017)

Please keep things civilized. Please share/practice the Hospitality Wisconsin is known for. 

Happy hunting y'all!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

chelina said:


> This forum is for anyone who wants to participate  I enjoy this whole season, but since its a bit early for mushrooms, I'm enjoying seeing other members ramps. Happy mushroom season to you, hope you are having luck in your neck of the woods


Thank you, chelina, for the well wishes. I suppose if I knew where in the woods to find ramps, I would try them. You have a good morel season too. Keep posting your progress in finding the morels and enjoy the woods.


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

I have never had a bigger smile on my face while driving to work in the pouring rain


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> I never said I disliked the content; just wanted to hear more on the status of the morel hunt going on around the state. Are you kicking me off this forum? Sounds like for you it is "the best part". Sorry you feel that way.


Maybe just lighten up a bit, relax, go with the flow, & enjoy all mother nature has to offer. Who knows maybe an open mind will learn something here about all nature has to teach us???


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Its all good, we all get a little excited, say things we do not mean, push people down hills...


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Gold Diggers, you find Ramps in shady areas, moist soil to kind of moist soil. Stem is purple on the bottom, if you pick the leaves and smell them they have a onion smell to them. Leaves kind of look like lily of the valley leaves, Lilly of the valley is poisonous. They do not smell like onion at all.Ramps have stems that come up singularly, Lilly have multi leaves on stem. Ramps have a bulb by roots, like green onions, Lilly of the valley has a long root system. Best way is to smell and make sure leaves are on a single stem. I personally just pick the leaves, and blanch them then freeze them for a winter treat.


----------



## tinman122 (Apr 24, 2017)

freeflow581 said:


> ramps, fresh brook trout and morels make a good meal. (not pizza, sorry)
> 
> once the trout season opens I can cover 2 out of the 3, so far no morels and with this weather change it might be the same as the fishing opener


----------



## tinman122 (Apr 24, 2017)

once the trout season opens I can cover 2 of the 3, so far no morels. with this weather change morels might be the same as the fishing opener


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Mabey, you are talking trout opener right?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Morelscicles brrrr. What a bunch of shit. Hope the darn lilac buds don't freeze! Nice job yesterday trooper. That's the good karma for pushin oldelm down that hill. Still chucklin about that. Sure glad nothing fruited yet. These new weather cycles,patterns what ever you want to call them sure throw predictions right out the window. Hope they can make a winter morel. Bucky


----------



## EmWilly80 (Apr 20, 2017)

Has anyone found any morels in La Crosse County?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

EmWilly80 said:


> Has anyone found any morels in La Crosse County?


Em, I haven't yet, but it won't be to much longer. Just need a few warm nights strung together. Ramps are sure liken this cool weather though! Good luck to you, & keep us posted.


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Got into a little pile after work today. Found my first black trumpets too! 

All this talk about ramp pizza i had to try it for myself! Black trumpet and ramp pizza mmmmm smells tasty


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> ramps, fresh brook trout and morels make a good meal. (not pizza, sorry)
> 
> slow start here in NE WI....neighbor had a few up in his yard...thin topsoil over karst bedrock


Freeflow581, you all sittin on this cool weather over there too? Ramps are sure lovin it, never seen Em better or sweeter! A few folk's rustling some up early morels too. The race is on now to beat the grass & weeds from growin so tall, I won't be able to spot the morels. Lilacs just started to bloom & "Buckthornman" spotted a Wren yesterday. It's all set for us!!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

EmWilly80 said:


> Has anyone found any morels in La Crosse County?


Yes, I've got pictures on another thread on Wisconsin page titled "2017 reports". Only found in a few spots, all southern exposure bordering open field areas, they warm up earlier. May be another week before anymore sprout though due to weather. Will post more pics as I find.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, & " free flow " I would of said the same thing about PIZZA two weeks ago, but not any more.
You need to get your sorry ass into your plane & come visit for an afternoon. I'll pick ya up @ the Lake Elmo Airport. We can be to Chelina's restaurant in 10 min. I'll even treat.


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

Found about 100 and a nice shed. Southern Waukesha Co.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

dominatesound said:


> Found about 100 and a nice shed. Southern Waukesha Co.
> View attachment 1150
> View attachment 1151


Wow! So cool! Congrats!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Got into a little pile after work today. Found my first black trumpets too!
> 
> All this talk about ramp pizza i had to try it for myself! Black trumpet and ramp pizza mmmmm smells tasty


Wow black Trumpet come up in June or so I read, just be carefull


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

dominatesound said:


> Found about 100 and a nice shed. Southern Waukesha Co.
> View attachment 1150
> View attachment 1151


Wow nice, I am surprised I have never found a shed, was told mice eat them


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Wow black Trumpet come up in June or so I read, just be carefull


Whoa.... Trooper is right on!! we unshally don't see fresh trumpets till late summer. Please be very very careful!!
The saying goes " All wild mushrooms are edible, however some are only edible once."


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

I did some reading and read conflicting articles on when they come up. One saying june, and the next saying cold. Like late fall to early spring. Both articles made it very clear there is no lookalike so that made me feel ok with eating them. 
But if you don't hear from me again, ✌


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Got into a little pile after work today. Found my first black trumpets too!
> 
> All this talk about ramp pizza i had to try it for myself! Black trumpet and ramp pizza mmmmm smells tasty


Rookie, I don't believe those are black trumpets, they look more like devil's urn mushrooms. Good news is devil's urns aren't poisonous just very leathery and not tasty.


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Wow nice, I am surprised I have never found a shed, was told mice eat them


yeah usually mice do eat them. This must have been fresh because not a bite mark on it.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

dominatesound said:


> yeah usually mice do eat them. This must have been fresh because not a bite mark on it.


Looks like mostly greys, dominatesound. Were they all in one place? Last year I found 100 golds under one elm. Had to walk way back in where no man (or woman) dare go. I don't know what that makes me! Nice memories, but can't put those in this year's frying pan.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Gold Diggers, you find Ramps in shady areas, moist soil to kind of moist soil. Stem is purple on the bottom, if you pick the leaves and smell them they have a onion smell to them. Leaves kind of look like lily of the valley leaves, Lilly of the valley is poisonous. They do not smell like onion at all.Ramps have stems that come up singularly, Lilly have multi leaves on stem. Ramps have a bulb by roots, like green onions, Lilly of the valley has a long root system. Best way is to smell and make sure leaves are on a single stem. I personally just pick the leaves, and blanch them then freeze them for a winter treat.


Thank You Shroomtrooper. I'll keep an eye out and the nose alert.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

rookiemistake19 said:


> I did some reading and read conflicting articles on when they come up. One saying june, and the next saying cold. Like late fall to early spring. Both articles made it very clear there is no lookalike so that made me feel ok with eating them.
> But if you don't hear from me again, ✌


Be careful especially with a forum name like "rookiemistake". The "fool proof four" are: Morels, Shaggy Manes, Puff Balls, and Brackens like pheasant back. Stick to those and you should be safe. There were four individuals in California some time ago that picked mushrooms without careful identification, ate them, and each suffered a damaged liver that required removal and subsequent transplantation.


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Looks like mostly greys, dominatesound. Were they all in one place? Last year I found 100 golds under one elm. Had to walk way back in where no man (or woman) dare go. I don't know what that makes me! Nice memories, but can't put those in this year's frying pan.


Found all in one place but about 5 different elm trees on a southern slope. These were not that deep in the woods. I havent even gone to my "deep woods" spots yet.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Em80 go get some scratches!!! Bucky


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Black trumpets my ass they'll be playing taps at your funreal! Peace out. bucky says your crazier than me. Black trumpets ok.you know what they call em in france? Lilly of death. Buck


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

stcroix rob said:


> Oh, & " free flow " I would of said the same thing about PIZZA two weeks ago, but not any more.
> You need to get your sorry ass into your plane & come visit for an afternoon. I'll pick ya up @ the Lake Elmo Airport. We can be to Chelina's restaurant in 10 min. I'll even treat.


that is a solid invite. will keep that is mind. It would be a pretty easy flight. Fly n hunt morels....I could sell that to the wife.
It's cold here and I have found zero in most of my spots. I will drive south this weekend to get my fix. I transplanted a bunch of ramps a few years ago in my yard. I love ramp and morel omelets. 

EDIT: Update...first finds of the year....so it begins in Brown County...LEAVE EM GROW FOLKS !


----------



## Driftless Rob (May 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> Driftless, nice job! I'm guessing that skull has been there quite a few years to be that clean already, takes quite a while for animals and bugs to clean the hide off down to bone.


It doesn't take as long as you'd think. We had pics of this deer in the fall of 2012 and found his skull like this in spring of 2013.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Driftless, that's one unique rack. Almost resembles a pronghorn. Cool!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> that is a solid invite. will keep that is mind. It would be a pretty easy flight. Fly n hunt morels....I could sell that to the wife.
> It's cold here and I have found zero in most of my spots. I will drive south this weekend to get my fix. I transplanted a bunch of ramps a few years ago in my yard. I love ramp and morel omelets.
> 
> EDIT: Update...first finds of the year....so it begins in Brown County...LEAVE EM GROW FOLKS !


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> that is a solid invite. will keep that is mind. It would be a pretty easy flight. Fly n hunt morels....I could sell that to the wife.
> It's cold here and I have found zero in most of my spots. I will drive south this weekend to get my fix. I transplanted a bunch of ramps a few years ago in my yard. I love ramp and morel omelets.
> 
> EDIT: Update...first finds of the year....so it begins in Brown County...LEAVE EM GROW FOLKS !


Dang "free flow" - OldElm here. If you spotted those from the plane, you got eyes like an Eagle!!
Loads of Ramps, water cress, over here, but no pickable morels yet except the batch "Shroomtrooper" knocked off. Been out plenty but nothing of any size. 
Good luck, keep us O'le western folks posted.
Taken both the girls out next week, they're always lucky!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Gotta be careful right now that yer not stepping all over the little one's ya don't see, and I'm pretty sure most of us can't see most of the little fella's right now.


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Not to bad for a 20 minute walk after work


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Sawyer even got in on the the quick hunt


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Musky, nice, start em off young and get em hooked. Proud Papa moment there to cherish! I still remember my son's first finds!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Cool Musky. I remember taking my son out for the first time, pay attention Jack, sweep the ground slowly with your eyes, if you see one stop, check for others and for the plant I showed you (poison Ivy) you ready Jack let's go. Started walking in the brush, I see one,what I said where, you stepped on it. I looked down this huge yellow,step on it, I am lucky I didn't trip over it. I will always remember that. He does jot have the bug for it like I do but I have him committed for next weekend. I am going to ask him about that story, wonder if he remembers. He's 19 now. Sometimes I think they grow faster than a Morel


----------



## Stitch (May 2, 2017)

So these are black conicals correct


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

What does the inside look like if you cut it down the middle? If there is a bunch of cotton crap in there don't eat


----------



## Stitch (May 2, 2017)

morelmaniacmn said:


> What does the inside look like if you cut it down the middle? If there is a bunch of cotton crap in there don't eat


They're all hollo I'll cut one open when I get home


----------



## Stitch (May 2, 2017)

The caps look funny to me like a reg shroom almost


----------



## Stitch (May 2, 2017)

So is this cottony


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

No I think those are Half Free Morels. I think....Pretty sure they are safe to eat but can give some people issues. Do a google search on half frees. Hopefully more experience folks can chime in as well!


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Here's a link:

https://nature.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/half-free-morel


----------



## Stitch (May 2, 2017)

morelmaniacmn said:


> No I think those are Half Free Morels. I think....Pretty sure they are safe to eat but can give some people issues. Do a google search on half frees. Hopefully more experience folks can chime in as well!


I was just googaling them they show up as a false


----------



## Stitch (May 2, 2017)

morelmaniacmn said:


> Here's a link:
> 
> https://nature.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/half-free-morel


Nice looks like them thanks man


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Yup! Happy hunting


----------



## scooter (Apr 26, 2013)

Stitch said:


> So these are black conicals correct
> View attachment 1397
> View attachment 1398
> View attachment 1399


i usually find those around trees that have been dead a long time and are going to stop producing.they are usually very fragile so getting them to frying pan is tough.


----------



## OldMan of the Woods (May 2, 2017)

morelmaniacmn said:


> Here's a link:
> 
> https://nature.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/half-free-morel


i agree looks like a half-free.
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_punctipes.html


----------



## Stitch (May 2, 2017)

They we're around a real old dead oak from what I've read on them they like more of the deadwood more rotten than the blacks and blonds do


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Looks like a half free. Do they crumble easily?


----------



## Stitch (May 2, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Looks like a half free. Do they crumble easily?


Sure do pretty delicate


----------



## Stitch (May 2, 2017)

Lol the more I read these are crap thanks everyone there half free or verpa Early or false morel like 5 different strains sounds like a bad date with this one haha


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Picked 97 today seen around 200. Even with this cold they are still popping granted i found these guys south of dodge county on my way home from work


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

I find those half frees all over the place in Milwaukee county for some reason never find them in the area that i hunt by my house though i would never eat them


----------



## scooter (Apr 26, 2013)

muskykilps said:


> I find those half frees all over the place in Milwaukee county for some reason never find them in the area that i hunt by my house though i would never eat them


i have eaten them.there just to fragile to get them in one piece to the frying pan.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

muskykilps said:


> I find those half frees all over the place in Milwaukee county for some reason never find them in the area that i hunt by my house though i would never eat them


Send them up my way; I'll pay the shipping. A half free is a morel and they have a good taste. Better yet, tell me where in the county you're finding them! I'll be there


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

i have eaten them before.. we just eat the caps yumm


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

friday 4/28/17 been cold but wet in NE WI (Green Bay)








today 5/3/17 leaving em grow (risky since it is a busy park)


----------



## OldMan of the Woods (May 2, 2017)

Sigh... i went out yesterday and found 6 false morels, all next to a dead elm. I'm in wood county, central WI.


----------



## Dustin Fisher (Apr 27, 2017)

OldMan of the Woods said:


> Sigh... i went out yesterday and found 6 false morels, all next to a dead elm. I'm in wood county, central WI.


Always a bummer. I've been striking out as well. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and get them growing


----------



## TJM (May 4, 2017)

Good morning all, I have read this forum for the last couple o years. never posted. I have 157 acres in Richland county. Have only started the last few years picking. Heading out tomorrow for the trout opener and plan on hitting the wood hard. Saw a few small ones last weekend. Here's hoping to 4 warm days to help.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

TJM said:


> Good morning all, I have read this forum for the last couple o years. never posted. I have 157 acres in Richland county. Have only started the last few years picking. Heading out tomorrow for the trout opener and plan on hitting the wood hard. Saw a few small ones last weekend. Here's hoping to 4 warm days to help.


Does trout season open tomorrow? Cause I saw some old guy keeping trout a few days ago. I asked him where to find the morels, but he had never heard of them. No luck yet, but I will try some more.


----------



## TJM (May 4, 2017)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Does trout season open tomorrow? Cause I saw some old guy keeping trout a few days ago. I asked him where to find the morels, but he had never heard of them. No luck yet, but I will try some more.


 No, wow that is pathetic. it always opens the first Saturday in May. So im morel hunting all day Friday. Fishing sat and sun.


----------



## whein (May 4, 2017)

Does anyone here have any experience hunting morels near sheboygan/calumet county in WI?
I am completely new to this but am excited to start searching. Wondering if its still too cols in these counties to even bother to look?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

I agree with you TJM, its pretty pathetic to not know about morels, heck even I do. haven't found any yet though! If it helps you this Saturday, I could see he was using worms. The part of the stream I was walking along had a big sign that said artificial bait only.


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Anybody within 10 miles of Lake Michigan will have to wait a few days at best. I went to some of my favorite spots and ground growth was still low. Too cool with all the East winds blowing the cold lake water inland. 
If they are up in Green Bay then Sheboygan should have some if your far enough inland. Happy Hunting


----------



## ihavenomorels (May 4, 2017)

I've just started learning the process of hunting morels, I've only hunted common puffballs before. I just moved to Eau Claire WI, anyone know what the season is looking like currently? I've been looking the past few days, didn't find anything. I don't know if it's because it season hasn't started yet or if I am just not quite looking correctly.


----------



## SquirrelEar (Apr 28, 2017)

Definitely full swing in SE WI. A few great days this past week


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow, this must just be killing OldElm. Nice squirrel ear. Nice pics


----------



## SquirrelEar (Apr 28, 2017)

Finding them at least a week earlier than last year


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Wow nice find those are nice and big, I have had a few good days here and there its hit and miss with alot of my spots this year in SE WI might be time to find some new ground


----------



## Mboe (May 6, 2017)

Im new to the forum...really interested in hunting morels, but never tried. We just moved to Vernon county. Im restricted to public land since I live in town and really dont know anyone in the area with private land. But there is tons of public land in my area. Ive done a lot of research and feel comfortable in my abilty to find them...but I have one question about something. Why South facing slopes early season, and the opposite later season? It seems to me that east facing slopes would be better early in the season...what am I not understanding?
...Also, if anyone has private land in my area, I'd be more than happy to help hunt your land


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

SquirrelEar said:


> View attachment 1553
> View attachment 1554
> View attachment 1555
> View attachment 1556
> ...


@SquirrelEar would you mind sharing the county  im driving from greencastle indiana gonna be hunting in wisconsin tomorrow


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Wow, this must just be killing OldElm. Nice squirrel ear. Nice pics


Nope, Yer Killin me TROOPER! A little brown bird told me that while I've been @ work the last two day's, you've been out there on a morel rampage!! Hope you enjoyed it, cause in about 4 hours I'm outta here and hittin the woods hard, figure on finding a few too.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Mboe said:


> Im new to the forum...really interested in hunting morels, but never tried. We just moved to Vernon county. Im restricted to public land since I live in town and really dont know anyone in the area with private land. But there is tons of public land in my area. Ive done a lot of research and feel comfortable in my abilty to find them...but I have one question about something. Why South facing slopes early season, and the opposite later season? It seems to me that east facing slopes would be better early in the season...what am I not understanding?
> ...Also, if anyone has private land in my area, I'd be more than happy to help hunt your land


Mboe, the sun tracks across the sky continuously from that direction somewhat low on the horizon early in spring warming the soil for the morel mycelium( the adult morel growth under the soil you don't see). It speeds up the production of the fruiting body of the mycelium(the part that pokes up above the ground that we pick and eat) The morel we eat is the reproductive structure containing the spores that will fall and produce new mycelium ( I am getting long winded here due to my biology background which included a class in mycology). Later as we approach the summer solstice (June) the sun begins to track higher in the sky on the horizon and sunlight is more directly overhead warming the north slopes( I minored in meteorology so excuse my tendency to lecture here) I didn't want to get too technical; I hope I answered your question. 
Mboe One more thing; the east facing slopes will be shaded in the afternoon hours.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Went out yesterday to check my hotspots. Without walking all over the area too much, I did find a few very small silvers ( or greys) beginning to poke through. I' m in an area that has had two frost advisories this past week.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

SquirrelEar said:


> View attachment 1553
> View attachment 1554
> View attachment 1555
> View attachment 1556
> ...


SquirrelEar, You did well. Congrats for your persistence; it paid off. Wish I could share that Coor's Light (seen in one of the pics) with you! Not quite in full swing in my part of SE Wisconsin


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Some dipshit in green bay picked the ones I posted pics of. Just picked the tops, not stems. 1 to 2 inchers. Picked 7 of the 10 I was watching over the last week. Missed 12 better ones 10 feet away.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> Some dipshit in green bay picked the ones I posted pics of. Just picked the tops, not stems. 1 to 2 inchers. Picked 7 of the 10 I was watching over the last week. Missed 12 better ones 10 feet away.


" OldElm " here, yup that kinda stuff leaves a bad taste in yer mouth. 
That's why I try to hunt on "Posted" land where ever I can.


----------



## shefrenchie (May 2, 2017)

I've been watching the threads and have been hunting for years but only been 4 years since we moved to Wisconsin... I've found a few small greys so far and hunted for hours! This weather is killing me! We keep getting loads of morels at work from a guy.... where the heck is he going that I'm not?!?!? (I'm a chef at the American Club)....


----------



## dominatesound (Apr 18, 2017)

They are starting to get bigger in SE WI. 

Up to about 450 already this season. 90% of my finds so far this year have been on the edge of tree lines or in grassy areas. I haven't found much in my deep woods spots yet and those deep woods spots are usually where I find most of mine. So far it has been a great season.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

shefrenchie said:


> I've been watching the threads and have been hunting for years but only been 4 years since we moved to Wisconsin... I've found a few small greys so far and hunted for hours! This weather is killing me! We keep getting loads of morels at work from a guy.... where the heck is he going that I'm not?!?!? (I'm a chef at the American Club)....


Sounds like you have it made, people bringing them to you! Wow, you don't even have to go out and worry about getting ticks or lymes dieses. Perfect deal.


----------



## shefrenchie (May 2, 2017)

Sure sounds like it... but I get the satisfaction from the hunt on my own! That's where the real prize is! Finding them! I also can't take them home with me and cook them with a steak from one of the steers we've raised!


----------



## Mboe (May 6, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Mboe, the sun tracks across the sky continuously from that direction somewhat low on the horizon early in spring warming the soil for the morel mycelium( the adult morel growth under the soil you don't see). It speeds up the production of the fruiting body of the mycelium(the part that pokes up above the ground that we pick and eat) The morel we eat is the reproductive structure containing the spores that will fall and produce new mycelium ( I am getting long winded here due to my biology background which included a class in mycology). Later as we approach the summer solstice (June) the sun begins to track higher in the sky on the horizon and sunlight is more directly overhead warming the north slopes( I minored in meteorology so excuse my tendency to lecture here) I didn't want to get too technical; I hope I answered your question.
> Mboe One more thing; the east facing slopes will be shaded in the afternoon hours.


Thanks, that makes a lot more sense now


----------



## SquirrelEar (Apr 28, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> @SquirrelEar would you mind sharing the county  im driving from greencastle indiana gonna be hunting in wisconsin tomorrow


Jefferson and Rock


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Good day in the woods. Finding them in every size, shape, and stage. Got my biggest one this year. Found a little skull I believe to be a coyote I'm going to clean up for the kiddo too!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@SquirrelEar thanks really appreciate it no luck all day.... gonna try changing counties


----------



## shefrenchie (May 2, 2017)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Good day in the woods. Finding them in every size, shape, and stage. Got my biggest one this year. Found a little skull I believe to be a coyote I'm going to clean up for the kiddo too!


What county are you in rookie?!?!?


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Milwaukee county


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

ihavenomorels said:


> I've just started learning the process of hunting morels, I've only hunted common puffballs before. I just moved to Eau Claire WI, anyone know what the season is looking like currently? I've been looking the past few days, didn't find anything. I don't know if it's because it season hasn't started yet or if I am just not quite looking correctly.


Let's try this again Young Morel. The nights are cold. In my location (SE WI) we have had several frost warnings this past week and tonight a freeze warning. Dominatesound has been finding them in grass and on the woodlands edge. That's because it's warmer there. Try that or wait for the week following Mother's Day. The forecast is good for morels then


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Mboe said:


> Thanks, that makes a lot more sense now


No problem!


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

we took a drive south....down around Oshkosh then around Fond Du Lac....wasn't until Sheboygan county that we got some finds. I like that it is early season yet. Kind of crazy that some were found very close to a busy hiking trail.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> we took a drive south....down around Oshkosh then around Fond Du Lac....wasn't until Sheboygan county that we got some finds. I like that it is early season yet. Kind of crazy that some were found very close to a busy hiking trail.


"OldElm" here, - freeflow you are our "Eastern Star"!! That is one very nice haul. Happy for you all, kinda makes up for getting pimped in the park earlier this week. Had the girls out yesterday, and will post some pic's. I told em if they'd quit talking so much we'd find more morels, but you know how that goes. They were just really happy & full of SPRING.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Nice, it's game time oldelm!. Funny I was just on Old Elm Road...no morels there.

Found a few In Casco WI. slow start here in the North.

I am heading to my early spots in Green Bay now. keep your GPS tracker turned on LOL


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Had a great weekend in Wisconsin although people were finding them in west bend, I struck out so I headed to some spots I hunt in waukesha county ones a public state park that was full of pick spots but no morels my other spot has been a large property that's been for sale for some time, and is my "jackpot" every time, except this one.... property must of sold and property was bone dry no form of any mushroom life anywhere. So after those quick disappointments headed to rock Co and finally found a few


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> Nice, it's game time oldelm!. Funny I was just on Old Elm Road...no morels there.
> 
> Found a few In Casco WI. slow start here in the North.
> 
> I am heading to my early spots in Green Bay now. keep your GPS tracker turned on LOL


"OldElm" here, Yup got Ya pinned freeflow581, just waiting for you to stumble on those Big O'le Green bay Blonde's!!
Lot's of small ones around here, but guess I'll have to run south a way's tmrrw to find any size. Need some more Ramps anyhow.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

*morel rat* - "OldElm" here, anything going on up your way? I didn't see anybody out picken this weekend & must of hit at least 20 plus different spots! Maybe everybody went to the parks.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Oldelm.....did find a few yellows. Time for me to get after my spots. chilly morning here, was 29F overnight.
some easy to see......









some not so easy


----------



## willowbend (May 1, 2017)

shefrenchie said:


> I've been watching the threads and have been hunting for years but only been 4 years since we moved to Wisconsin... I've found a few small greys so far and hunted for hours! This weather is killing me! We keep getting loads of morels at work from a guy.... where the heck is he going that I'm not?!?!? (I'm a chef at the American Club)....


Sheboygan Co. is a tricky place for morels. The lake keeps us colder for longer. Some places out in the kettles start a week or two earlier. Most of the public land that is easy to get to is heavily hunted, the hard to find places have many people who hunted them for years, they will not share. I only hunt private land and have tons or ramps, pheasant backs, puff balls and shaggy manes to go along with the morels. So far we had frost the last two nights... we may be out another week before the soil warms up.


----------



## shefrenchie (May 2, 2017)

willowbend said:


> Sheboygan Co. is a tricky place for morels. The lake keeps us colder for longer. Some places out in the kettles start a week or two earlier. Most of the public land that is easy to get to is heavily hunted, the hard to find places have many people who hunted them for years, they will not share. I only hunt private land and have tons or ramps, pheasant backs, puff balls and shaggy manes to go along with the morels. So far we had frost the last two nights... we may be out another week before the soil warms up.


Thanks willow. Yeah I was afraid of that. I have a few private properties where I can hunt but I've also checked a few spots I know from years past in public. It's driving me crazzzzyyyyy. Anyone willing to take me with you?!?! I'm not into the greed thing. Won't take more than just enough for dinner! !


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

stcroix rob said:


> Where are all you Badgers @ ? "OldElm" here.... Night time temps are creeping up, and we have plenty of moisture so the season is close. This new upgraded site/forum is pretty slick, so don't be shy, just give it a try.


OldElm you are one lucky guy, I was ready to file a malpractice claim against you for this earlier quote, lol. My anxiety level is greatly reduced. I found these all by one tree on Saturday and left half as many by another tree for picking in 7 days or so later. I would have taken a picture with a twenty dollar bill like others do, but I couldn't find even a single in my wallet. Southeast facing valley, black dirt rich for warmth and now spring greens starting to cover. Spent sometime in the inner woods with no results other than Pheasantbacks.


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

willowbend said:


> Sheboygan Co. is a tricky place for morels. The lake keeps us colder for longer. Some places out in the kettles start a week or two earlier. Most of the public land that is easy to get to is heavily hunted, the hard to find places have many people who hunted them for years, they will not share. I only hunt private land and have tons or ramps, pheasant backs, puff balls and shaggy manes to go along with the morels. So far we had frost the last two nights... we may be out another week before the soil warms up.


Milwaukee Co. is the same. Darn lake temp is 37 degrees and we always seem to get the East breeze in May. I checked a few of my favorite spots last week and the under growth was showing at least a week or two before morels will start growing. Last two nights haven't helped. Last 5 plus seasons have been duds around here. When we get rain the temps drop. When it warms up there is no rain. I can remember 6-8 years ago I was pulling 10-20 lbs of morels from the Milwaukee area. Just on bike paths and parks.
Crazy how things work out.


----------



## shefrenchie (May 2, 2017)

Went hunting for about 3 hours today and needed to head back home... of course the last 10 minutes of my hunt I finally found about a dozen in one of the spots I've been hunting for the last 3 years! Guessing the temps had something to do with it! That chill last night was brutal though. Hoping the weather in the next week helps us out a bit!


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Found 12 yellows on a steep south slope this Saturday in the Spring Green Area.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

stcroix rob said:


> "OldElm" here, Yup got Ya pinned freeflow581, just waiting for you to stumble on those Big O'le Green bay Blonde's!!
> Lot's of small ones around here, but guess I'll have to run south a way's tmrrw to find any size. Need some more Ramps anyhow.
> Can't believe you left dirt on 2 of them. And I thought you were a master at this morelin. Lol. there's where all that noise is coming from out here in the woods. Chatty and cathy! good times.....buckthornman


----------



## willowbend (May 1, 2017)

shefrenchie said:


> Thanks willow. Yeah I was afraid of that. I have a few private properties where I can hunt but I've also checked a few spots I know from years past in public. It's driving me crazzzzyyyyy. Anyone willing to take me with you?!?! I'm not into the greed thing. Won't take more than just enough for dinner! !


You can go along with us if you want, sounds like we are real close... my wife works in HR at Kohler.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

We got a nice warm rain last night, so things should really start to going now don't you think. Do any bodies know if the yellow one and the grays one grow together??


----------



## ihavenomorels (May 4, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Let's try this again Young Morel. The nights are cold. In my location (SE WI) we have had several frost warnings this past week and tonight a freeze warning. Dominatesound has been finding them in grass and on the woodlands edge. That's because it's warmer there. Try that or wait for the week following Mother's Day. The forecast is good for morels then


Thanks for the advice! I'll keep you posted how it goes then!


----------



## pmc (May 10, 2014)

Hey all...Just thought I would share a pic of my harvest yesterday. I left a whole lot there as they were smallish. All in one little spot that has been good to me the last few seasons. It was the first time I was able to get out. Glad I went. Now I have 12 days off to hit the woods. Fdl county. Always looking for fellow hunters to meet up. Have a great season!!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

What county are you in?


pmc said:


> Hey all...Just thought I would share a pic of my harvest yesterday. I left a whole lot there as they were smallish. All in one little spot that has been good to me the last few seasons. It was the first time I was able to get out. Glad I went. Now I have 12 days off to hit the woods. Fdl county. Always looking for fellow hunters to meet up. Have a great season!!
> View attachment 1727


y


----------



## pmc (May 10, 2014)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> What county are you in?
> 
> y


Fdl county.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

pmc said:


> Fdl county.


What is Fdl mean? FonDue Lac?


----------



## pmc (May 10, 2014)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> What is Fdl mean? FonDue Lac?


Sorry...yes Fond Du Lac. Just how we say it in these parts.


----------



## OldMan of the Woods (May 2, 2017)

pmc said:


> Hey all...Just thought I would share a pic of my harvest yesterday. I left a whole lot there as they were smallish. All in one little spot that has been good to me the last few seasons. It was the first time I was able to get out. Glad I went. Now I have 12 days off to hit the woods. Fdl county. Always looking for fellow hunters to meet up. Have a great season!!
> View attachment 1727


Wow, nice find! Lucky duck. Wish i lived a bit closer or i'd take you up on your offer. I'm in wood county and haven't seen any yet.


----------



## shefrenchie (May 2, 2017)

willowbend said:


> You can go along with us if you want, sounds like we are real close... my wife works in HR at Kohler.


HR for hospitality?


----------



## willowbend (May 1, 2017)

shefrenchie said:


> HR for hospitality?


HR Plumbing - BJD


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Pmc congrats your set now! Bucky


----------



## shefrenchie (May 2, 2017)

willowbend said:


> HR Plumbing - BJD


When are y'all headed out again?!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Walked 2 miles in known morel territory. Not much moisture. Fellow morel collector beat me to several nice sized morels based on cut stems (not the best collector) as I did end up with a dozen. Must need glasses, like me, to find'em. You gotta stop at every host elm for it to pay off regardless of tree size. Over 100 elms searched and only 2 provided morels. North facing with greenery. We need some rain!


----------



## SquirrelEar (Apr 28, 2017)

Another great day. Agree with what Inthewild said. Looked at well over 50 prime dead elms, only 3 produced.


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)




----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Finally found some big girls


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Found a dozen silvers today in the button stage just peeking through. We had to look really well. We left them alone for future harvest. Tonight's rain and temperatures now climbing should get these little guys a bit bigger.


----------



## Jason Schnaare (May 4, 2017)

Do you concentrate on dead elms only? I just started hunting morels this year and not having the best of luck. Only found one so far. I have read that you can find them under old fruit trees, ash, birch, cottonwood & even white pine as well?


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Jason Schnaare said:


> Do you concentrate on dead elms only? I just started hunting morels this year and not having the best of luck. Only found one so far. I have read that you can find them under old fruit trees, ash, birch, cottonwood & even white pine as well?


Its not the dead elm you are looking for its the elm that is starting to show signs of dyeing and not so much just elms apple, pine, black walnut and even open grass areas that have trees near by


----------



## Jason Schnaare (May 4, 2017)

muskykilps said:


> Its not the dead elm you are looking for its the elm that is starting to show signs of dyeing and not so much just elms apple, pine, black walnut and even open grass areas that have trees near by


Thank you!


----------



## willowbend (May 1, 2017)

shefrenchie said:


> When are y'all headed out again?!


This weekend, both days. We go out most days in the evening as the season is short. We have been getting ramps for the past few weeks and pick them as we need them, pheasant backs are starting also...


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

muskykilps said:


> Its not the dead elm you are looking for its the elm that is starting to show signs of dyeing and not so much just elms apple, pine, black walnut and even open grass areas that have trees near by


exactly. I tell people I look under dead elms and they go and look at dead dried elms, like bare skeletons. My general rule is if the bark is all off the trunk, I don't waste my time. I like to find motherlode trees. It's addictive. I would rather spend 1 minute under 50 trees than 10 minutes under 5 trees. The higher probability producing trees are the ones that are just starting to die. Bark solid in tact on trunk, upper branches starting to flake off and have a whitish fungus look to them. I do not drive past those (unless there is standing water beneath them).

That being said, stay away from my trees ! LOL


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Say now, that's some pretty good intel!! I'll stay away from your tree 4 sur.


----------



## Jason Schnaare (May 4, 2017)

willowbend said:


> This weekend, both days. We go out most days in the evening as the season is short. We have been getting ramps for the past few weeks and pick them as we need them, pheasant backs are starting also...


We've been seeing lots of pheasant backs and have taken some. Hear they are decent to eat?


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

15 minutes after lunch to check a spot. all within 50 feet of my parking spot. 3#


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Any reports on how far along the season is in the southern part of the state? Gonna be around Mineral Point this weekend and was wondering if it's BIG YELLOW time yet?


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

I know some big yellows are up down that way....on north slopes even


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Jason Schnaare said:


> Do you concentrate on dead elms only? I just started hunting morels this year and not having the best of luck. Only found one so far. I have read that you can find them under old fruit trees, ash, birch, cottonwood & even white pine as well?


Met an Amish man once who said he found 2 paper shopping bags full of morels under an old dying cottonwood. He wouldn't sell any of them either. HaHa


----------



## TheDeerslayer1982 (Apr 13, 2017)

Finally found some! After all the time spent looking in the woods, I stumbled on some in my parents' yard. I kept 8, 4 of which have started drying out. I left about 4 that were too far gone.


----------



## jewelz (Apr 24, 2015)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> I've heard it's really good, got a friend who lives in Eau Claire, and they do good every year. Plus good spring fishing.


Found a few in Crawford County this past weekend>greys, going back there soon.. really popping.


----------



## jewelz (Apr 24, 2015)

dominatesound said:


> Found about 80 today.
> View attachment 1235
> 
> 
> View attachment 1236


great picture~


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

TheDeerslayer1982 said:


> Finally found some! After all the time spent looking in the woods, I stumbled on some in my parents' yard. I kept 8, 4 of which have started drying out. I left about 4 that were too far gone.
> 
> View attachment 1780


That is a really nice picture, you should get it framed for your folks.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Jason Schnaare said:


> We've been seeing lots of pheasant backs and have taken some. Hear they are decent to eat?


I don't care for them, but there are lots out this year. Heard that if you find them it means that particular elm tree is to far gone, and won't have morels by it.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

I stopped morel season to get a hair cut. Gal did a fantastic job with what she had to work with. She was even happier when I gave her a $50.00 dollar tip (value). She asked what I was going to do after my hair cut (no she wasn't hitting on me), I said frying up some wild mushrooms. She said she grew up in Iowa and loved Morels. I said, right on. She mentioned she had tiny ones growing in her back yard. OK here is where that $50.00 tip comes into play...I said you should be watering them to produce some giants with the temperatures starting to rise. She fully understood. I left with a great hair cut and she got tipped twice. Everybody's happy!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)




----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

We struck silver and gold today. Found these along with 40 others on south facing slopes, open woodland. You can see why we call them silvers and golds instead of greys and blondes. We will start hitting the woods daily whenever we can. We did leave some smaller ones behind, but I am calling it the start of a season for us beginning today. We have not gone deep woods yet.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> We struck silver and gold today. Found these along with 40 others on south facing slopes, open woodland. You can see why we call them silvers and golds instead of greys and blondes. We will start hitting the woods daily whenever we can. We did leave some smaller ones behind, but I am calling it the start of a season for us beginning today. We have not gone deep woods yet.


Nice finds you got there, and thanks for the pictures. What part of wis are you finding them in "generally" speaking of course. They don't look at all dried out, just plain juicy/sweet!!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Nice finds you got there, and thanks for the pictures. What part of wis are you finding them in "generally" speaking of course. They don't look at all dried out, just plain juicy/sweet!!


Washington County. We will fry up the first batch and eat them with Goose Poopers. Goose Poppers are Canada Goose breast meat cut in strips, rolled in bacon, cream cheese, and green peppers and placed on the grill shish kabob style. All washed down with a Bud Light. I love this time of year!


----------



## TheDeerslayer1982 (Apr 13, 2017)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> That is a really nice picture, you should get it framed for your folks.


My folks didn't even know what morels were 'til I showed them.


----------



## Jason Schnaare (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for the tips guys! Checked a new area tonight and finally found some. All three on south facing slopes. First two were in the woods a bit.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

TheDeerslayer1982 said:


> My folks didn't even know what morels were 'til I showed them.


That's pretty sad for them, but at least you were able to enlighten them....


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Jason Schnaare said:


> Thanks for the tips guys! Checked a new area tonight and finally found some. All three on south facing slopes. First two were in the woods a bit.


Nice, now you have the EYE for them. I am going to get some right now today for sure. What part of the state are you finding them in?


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Found some nice Blonds today on the east side of the hills


----------



## Jason Schnaare (May 4, 2017)

Boiledwl Eye said:


> Nice, now you have the EYE for them. I am going to get some right now today for sure. What part of the state are you finding them in?


Southeast side in Kenosha county


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

freeflow581 said:


> Posting a pic with your address there Greg in Neshoro?


Nice man thanks alot for the heads up thou


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

one of my little honey holes that has consistently produced for the last 5 years. Ironically, as a kid decades ago, I played in this ravine...probably trampled down morels without knowing. (GB WI)

this was a nice bundle that actually had 16 morels in it









find the morels









this tree is the producer....in a low flat spot, running stream 10 feet away, it has it's own micro climate in this ravine. One of my early season yellow producers. I look up before I look down.....









there was about 8 under this tree last year as it was dying. This time 72 nice ones and about 8 broke off dried/rotted ones I saw. I never saw another human footprint in here......yet it is <100 yards from homes. Not easy access though, which is why lazy people don't get them LOL


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

freeflow581 said:


> one of my little honey holes that has consistently produced for the last 5 years. Ironically, as a kid decades ago, I played in this ravine...probably trampled down morels without knowing. (GB WI)
> 
> this was a nice bundle that actually had 16 morels in it
> 
> ...


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

freeflow, lazy people get food stamps and buy the store mushrooms that are tasteless. I have fought through multiflora rose ( the thorns are like fish hooks), wild raspberry, prickly ash and russian olive ( I'd like to punch the guy who introduced that species) in that order of pain to get at morels. My shirts are tattered and so are my hands but it is worth it. Your pictures are inspiring - I'm heading out right now.


----------



## whein (May 4, 2017)

pmc said:


> Hey all...Just thought I would share a pic of my harvest yesterday. I left a whole lot there as they were smallish. All in one little spot that has been good to me the last few seasons. It was the first time I was able to get out. Glad I went. Now I have 12 days off to hit the woods. Fdl county. Always looking for fellow hunters to meet up. Have a great season!!
> View attachment 1727


Im in fdl, would u wanna meet up?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Pain what is that? Buckthorn,prickly ash,spikes everywhere. Its just weakness leaving the body. Kindda gives you appreciation for easier spots! And I would also like to know where and who brought these thorns and why. Bucky


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"OldElm" , here. No time to talk. Ha Ha, Go get Em ......


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Meh. Lol


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Old Elm did you find those giant blacks along with the others!?! Beautiful.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

muskykilps said:


> Found some nice Blonds today on the east side of the hills
> View attachment 1816


Muskykilps, what county?


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## kb st.joe.mo (Apr 7, 2017)

looks like things are going well for you guys up northeast of me. All you guys picking on elms or is there something else in the mix you feel free to share?


----------



## pmc (May 10, 2014)

whein said:


> Im in fdl, would u wanna meet up?


Yes I would....I have off all this week. Let me know.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

View attachment 1855

Picked just enough for fried eggs and morels first thing in the morning. I will be out very early before work to harvest more - no, not that early that I will need a flashlight although the idea has crossed my mind. Ha!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

I have yet to find either a jackpot or mother lode. I am defining a jackpot as anywhere between 10 and 49 in one location and a mother lode as over 49 in one location. I have found clusters( 4 to 9), singles, doubles, and triples aplenty so far this season. Waiting for all the right numbers on the slot to line up for the big win (out in the woods that is)


----------



## shefrenchie (May 2, 2017)

pmc said:


> Hey all...Just thought I would share a pic of my harvest yesterday. I left a whole lot there as they were smallish. All in one little spot that has been good to me the last few seasons. It was the first time I was able to get out. Glad I went. Now I have 12 days off to hit the woods. Fdl county. Always looking for fellow hunters to meet up. Have a great season!!
> View attachment 1727


Im down to meet up!


----------



## willowbend (May 1, 2017)

shefrenchie said:


> Im down to meet up!


If you want to contact Bev in HR she can make the connection. Found the first two pop up yesterday on our property... has been quite cold by the lake this spring. We still have some ramps and hope the morels take off this week.


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

ksmorelhunter said:


> Muskykilps, what county?


Washington county


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.


----------



## TheDeerslayer1982 (Apr 13, 2017)

I think this is a pheasant back (will do further research when I get a little time). If it is, is it worth eating, or is it too big?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

stcroix rob said:


> "OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
> The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
> She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
> For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.[
> /QUOTE]. Elm bucky here. Yes alchohol and fungus don't mix in most cases. Thought a pro like you knew that. You know the shaggy main mushroom? It has the chemical called anabuse in it! And if you were a raging teenage alchoholic and your folks made you get meds for this. They use a pill called anabuse. They make this from the shaggy main mushroom and it makes you blow chunks when you have a swallow of beer or any alchoholic beverage. Just figured id let you know bucky. P.s. send me all the shrooms your throwing away I,ll eat em. Buckthornman


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

TheDeerslayer1982 said:


> I think this is a pheasant back (will do further research when I get a little time). If it is, is it worth eating, or is it too big?


TheDeerslayer1982, Sure looks like one, although irregular shape. Typically rounded, like half a plate. Should smell like watermelon rind. Center grown from tree, very hard, not easily cut with a knife. I usually remove top and bottom coloration and cut 1/4" thick strips and fry in Butter. Add garlic and or bacon to enhance the lackluster flavor. Seems this year the woods are loaded with these. The smaller the more tender. 
http://mushroom-collecting.com/mushroomdryad.html


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Old elm, I myself have had random stomach pains here and there the past few weeks. Not saying it's the morels but I took a break from eating them and the stomach pains stopped happening. 

As far as the pheasant back goes, I tried one for the first time a few weeks ago. Sauted them sliced very thin in the same pan as morels and they were magnificent. Obviously not as much flavor as morels but very good.


----------



## pmc (May 10, 2014)

Went out with another forum member today. Mushrooms did not cooperate. Only found 3. (Sorry Will). Pretty dry in most areas we went. Thank goodness for this rain. We did come across something else cool though. Was still nice to be in the woods.


----------



## pmc (May 10, 2014)

shefrenchie said:


> Im down to meet up!


Lets do it ......


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

stcroix rob said:


> "OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
> The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
> She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
> For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.


 Have her try a different beverage so she doesn't "learn" to hate the morels. The wine itself may have induced the nausea especially if it was red wine.


----------



## SquirrelEar (Apr 28, 2017)

Still going in SE WI. All under an elm I picked 8 days ago.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts on my question about my daughter getting sick. Guess it's just one of those things! She love's the HUNT aspect of mushroom forageing so I'm not to worried about her not wanting to go any more..... Just more to give away to the old folks who can't get out anymore.
Peace & good Pickens to all !


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Oldelm. Huh..,never heard of that. Good luck....more for you to eat LOL.

in other news ...it's on here in GB. I mean....every where I look I find lately. Including....at my office!!!! I went to dump some water from a few I picked this morning. ..and viola. ..5 growing out of the dry gravel edge of the parking lot against all my morel algorithms. ...weird. I think they are now stalking me!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Freeflow, you've been blessed with the gift this year, shroomtrooper got it too. Enjoy! 
It's been pretty darn good over here, kinda hoping it stretches out through this next week.


----------



## kb st.joe.mo (Apr 7, 2017)

_rob, my dad got sick eating them with beer once. I friends husband ate them his entire life but started getting sick on them a few years back, cannot eat them anymore. Have her try one or two if she really craves them, hard to give up. I ate my first morel in 5 years last week, a lady i had given some to cooked them and made me take some. _


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Oldelm your not suppose to be eating them damn shrooms with that mn13. Thought I told you about that!  I don't know what's scarier, taking the young ones in the thorn and ticks or feeding them there first morel! How long you cooking them morels for elmski? Bucky!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

buckthornman said:


> Oldelm your not suppose to be eating them damn shrooms with that mn13. Thought I told you about that!  I don't know what's scarier, taking the young ones in the thorn and ticks or feeding them there first morel! How long you cooking them morels for elmski? Bucky!!!


Been cookin them the way we always do, she's just had a run of tough luck this month, but if things go in three's then she's off the hook now.
1) Some dumb ass tried to mug her in MPLS about 4 in the afternoon 2 weeks ago, didn't go well for him. Damn that upset me.
2) She got tossed off her horse last week, busted up good, I about died when she txt'd from the ER.
3) just got sick eating Dads cooking. 
Thinkin her month has gotta turn around now!!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I have gotten sick a couple times.. It was terrible.. lol
And I believe it was the yellows, I have never gotten sick from the grays!
And yes Wine does not mix so well, or any Alcohol.. doesn't mix well with the Toxins.
Also I'm sorry she has had a Bad Month! Keep ur chin up Little Elm,, lol
Peace out!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Yea stay away from places that have too much concrete and idiots! And tell ms. Elmjr. Water,with a side order of water...plz later bucky.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

freeflow581 said:


> Oldelm. Huh..,never heard of that. Good luck....more for you to eat LOL.
> 
> in other news ...it's on here in GB. I mean....every where I look I find lately. Including....at my office!!!! I went to dump some water from a fee I picked this morning. ..and viola. ..5 growing out of the dry travel edge of the parking lot against all my morel algorithms. ...weird. I think they are now stalking me!!!


Yeah, When they start coming up through the parking lot, the season's has to be good! I like that pun, freeflow, "stalking" me. Keep having fun!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

pmc said:


> Went out with another forum member today. Mushrooms did not cooperate. Only found 3. (Sorry Will). Pretty dry in most areas we went. Thank goodness for this rain. We did come across something else cool though. Was still nice to be in the woods.
> View attachment 1875


That's cool. Over the years I have found 2. The dog walked inches from it and never smelled it


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow just read your post about your daughters bad luck. Hope her spirits are still good, yours too.


----------



## jewelz (Apr 24, 2015)

muskykilps said:


> Found some nice Blonds today on the east side of the hills
> View attachment 1816


where are you located?


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> Yeah, When they start coming up through the parking lot, the season's has to be good! I like that pun, freeflow, "stalking" me. Keep having fun!!


morels stalking me at the edge of the parking lot at my office.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

From our New York friend: Bigfish1212

Crisp up some pancetta in a pan then take out the crisp pancetta and set aside. Fry up your morels and some shallots in the pancetta fat until slightly browned then remove and set aside. Meanwhile take some boneless chicken thighs and coat in seasoned flour, after your mushrooms are cooked throw your chicken thighs in the same pan and brown on each side and remove. Then deglaze the pan with some white wine and reduce. And some chicken stock and put everything back in the pan and add your peas let it reduce and let your chicken finish cooking. Finish with some cream at the end.
Enjoy http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...9-D546-4CE1-A06E-780B25977722_zps3uqtgknf.jpg
Bigfish1212, 10,000 taste buds* AREN'T* wrong. Your recipe was outstanding. I will not share my leftovers. No salt or pepper needed. The Pancetta was a great treat. A bit pricey for a cheapskate like me. I did add chicken broth and then thought it may be too runny, so i added cornstarch with the cream. I saw you served on a pasta side dish, could also use rice I guess. I wasn't having of that filler. What else you gotz...I'm cooking! Sorry to all, as I'm learning how to jumble multiple messages into one.

*Attached Files:*


a" style="margin: 0px; padding: 10px 10px 0px; overflow: hidden; zoom: 1; background: none center top repeat-x rgb(252, 249, 247); border-radius: 4px;">

*NY1.jpg*
File size:
328.8 KB
Views:
0

*NY2.jpg*
File size:
318.5 KB
Views:
0

*NY3.jpg*
File size:
344.6 KB
Views:
0

*NY4.jpg*
File size:
475.4 KB
Views:
0

*NY5.jpg*
File size:
406.2 KB
Views:
0

*NY6.jpg*
File size:
344.5 KB
Views:
0

*NY7.jpg*
File size:
365.5 KB
Views:
0

*NY8.jpg*
File size:
284.1 KB
Views:
0

*NY9.jpg*
File size:
301.7 KB
Views:
0


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

jewelz said:


> where are you located?


Dodge/Washington co


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Biggest grey of the year today still fresh


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Not sure why it posted multiple pics but still pumped to find a nice big gray right in my back yard


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

freeflow581 said:


> Oldelm. Huh..,never heard of that. Good luck....more for you to eat LOL.
> 
> in other news ...it's on here in GB. I mean....every where I look I find lately. Including....at my office!!!! I went to dump some water from a few I picked this morning. ..and viola. ..5 growing out of the dry gravel edge of the parking lot against all my morel algorithms. ...weird. I think they are now stalking me!!!


i read on Facebook that the season is over, just thought I'd let you guys know. 
People who know, actually posted that this rain probably finished off all old yellows cause they were already past the prime & there's nothing left worth picking.
So it was a short season this year according to them.


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

I


stcroix rob said:


> Where are all you Badgers @ ? "OldElm" here.... Night time temps are creeping up, and we have plenty of moisture so the season is close. This new upgraded site/forum is pretty slick, so don't be shy, just give it a try.


 I will disagree with that i have been finding fresh morels in dodge county yesterday Washington county they are starting to dry up but still should be good thru the weekend


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> i read on Facebook that the season is over, just thought I'd let you guys know.
> People who know, actually posted that this rain probably finished off all old yellows cause they were already past the prime & there's nothing left worth picking.
> So it was a short season this year according to them.


that is correct .....don't bother. there are no more to be had. It's over. LOL. I became part of a FB group this year. Some pretty wild claims and questions there. "Hey, is this a pheasant back" ? LOL.

I will be picking for another 2 to 3 weeks.....


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> i read on Facebook that the season is over, just thought I'd let you guys know.
> People who know, actually posted that this rain probably finished off all old yellows cause they were already past the prime & there's nothing left worth picking.
> So it was a short season this year according to them.


I know where there are many small ones first beginning to show. At least it's not over in that woods.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> i read on Facebook that the season is over, just thought I'd let you guys know.
> People who know, actually posted that this rain probably finished off all old yellows cause they were already past the prime & there's nothing left worth picking.
> So it was a short season this year according to them.


Look for some different FB friends, Boiled Eye. I just got back from a short trip to one of my sweet spots where I picked up 2 pounds of these golds. I'm with freeflow; I'll be picking for another two weeks.


----------



## Jason Schnaare (May 4, 2017)

I found 3 more today while searching a new area. All 3 were found at the bottom of a north facing ridge along a creek bottom under decaying elm trees. Had to cut my hunt short because of my daughter's softball game. Hopefully heading back out tomorrow. Still have yet to hit a big find! Is it just the start of them showing up on the north side of ridges?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Over just ask bucky I,ll tell ya when its over! Get into them thorns and go get them damn mushrooms! It ain't over. Buckthornman


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Found 30 big yellows some fresh some a little crumbly yesterday. It was hard picking until I found a spot that wasn't hit hard. Big yellows are usually the ones that get missed that get to grow, and with the rain and cooler temps it is preserving them better.a lot of the ones I found where sitting sideways knocked down by the heavy rain.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Found 30 big yellows some fresh some a little crumbly yesterday. It was hard picking until I found a spot that wasn't hit hard. Big yellows are usually the ones that get missed that get to grow, and with the rain and cooler temps it is preserving them better.a lot of the ones I found where sitting sideways knocked down by the heavy rain.


Trooper, been an awesome year. Between you & I we're well over 500 morels for this season, & if you add in BUCKTHORNMAN then we're probably over 515 !! Ha Ha


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> that is correct .....don't bother. there are no more to be had. It's over. LOL. I became part of a FB group this year. Some pretty wild claims and questions there. "Hey, is this a pheasant back" ? LOL.
> 
> I will be picking for another 2 to 3 weeks.....


Still picken on the Blondes over here, just an awesome year. Happy to hear you're doing so well too.


----------



## SquirrelEar (Apr 28, 2017)

My good season keeps getting better. Some of the biggest I've ever found left a few dozen that were too far gone. Fairly open river bottom on the edge of a corn field, most were around dead elm


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

your killing me


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Go squerril go!!! Haven,t found any monsters yet but I have a funny feeling next week. At least a couple. Beautiful by they way. In 20 plus years of hunting I,ve found I think 20 bigger than my hand. So congrats I hope that you find them again and again! buckthorman...


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

515! Nope 516! I found the worlds smallest morel. It was the last one in the forest! Don't come my way its all over sheesh!! I try for 200 per person in my family. Don't always get there, but this year I'm good. Been being humble and passing on the good fortune to the ones that won't always be here to help a guy out! Been just fine in my neck of da woods! I know elm and troop been killing it! I wish you two the best I know you've earned and work for it! I'm hoping some easy spots of mine will be there as I increase in age or time. Halllaaayy kreeeshhnaa kreeessshnaaa kreeeeshnnnaaa! Lmao don't know if anyone will catch that.! buckthornman!! Not coming home yet. O shit.....to be cont.....


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I was hoping you where doing good up there bucky, weather was a little iffy at the start with the freeze and all. I lucked out on a few spots, mainly the April 22nd 34 degree find of 60. But the weather was there. My first find this year beat my whole last year total. Took my sister out shrooming gave her son who is a cook some, gave some to friends at work and made a Morel egg's benedicti but I tell you hard to beat a good old steak with morels fried in brown butter.I think every one on the site did pretty well. I am beat, my butt hurts from all the hills I climbed, but I sure feel good. Found a oyster today also. There still out there not in bunches but what you find will have some heft to them.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

SquirrelEar said:


> View attachment 1965
> View attachment 1966
> View attachment 1967
> View attachment 1968
> My good season keeps getting better. Some of the biggest I've ever found left a few dozen that were too far gone. Fairly open river bottom on the edge of a corn field, most were around dead elm


"OldElm" here. JEEZ is that what they look like?? I haven't seen a $20.00 BILL in like forever, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mooshroom (May 20, 2017)

I am in Calumet county and have been looking for others in the area to hunt with. Would definitely come to FDL if you are going out anytime soon and are still looking for company! I am off until Wednesday so will be out either way. 



pmc said:


> Hey all...Just thought I would share a pic of my harvest yesterday. I left a whole lot there as they were smallish. All in one little spot that has been good to me the last few seasons. It was the first time I was able to get out. Glad I went. Now I have 12 days off to hit the woods. Fdl county. Always looking for fellow hunters to meet up. Have a great season!!
> View attachment 1727


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Im calling it a season have to go on vacation heading up to the boundary waters this week going out one last time today to pick some fresh ones for the trip all in all good year picked 438 all dehydrated and in jars to enjoy all year long


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey musky


muskykilps said:


> View attachment 1980


 That's how I keep my morels also. Glad you had a good year. Think there is any left out there. Morels sure look good in the pantry in mason jars don't they?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Yes they do that's how I store them. Nice musky by the way lips! Ain't gonna let you float away though. Ol buckthornman has a 51 30ish pounder on the wall!!! Howz you like me now. My taxidermy was a little more green then I wanted but she still looks beautiful. Still thankful that mrs. Thorn let's me keep it in the living room wall! Thx mrs. Thorn...trooper oldelm has my number. If you get it from him and know my first name I,ll answer your txt. The ball is in your court. Id like to meet up. Buckthornman....


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Looking for any advice on a good county to hunt tomorrow.... gonna hit the road tonight and will only have tomorrow and I'll have to head right back home I'd be very grateful for any insight on a good county to pop in the woods for the day


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Its the best way to do it add water and almost good as new. By the way that was a 53"x24"girth 40 to 42 lbs have a few more on the wall that was my latest one have not had time to hang it on the wall . Also sounds good i will have to get ahold of you some time soon tight lines and happy hunting


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

That reply was ment for mr. Thorn still getting used to the sight


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Hey musky
> 
> That's how I keep my morels also. Glad you had a good year. Think there is any left out there. Morels sure look good in the pantry in mason jars don't they?


Sure do happy hunting still plenty to be found


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Can't remember her weight. I really like catchin walters eyes. Funny thing I was jiggin eyes out of 46ft of water in 2008 octoberish and wham damn musky swallowed my 15 inch walleye. So being bucky I reeled them both in! Short version of the story....bucky muskylips that must be the one you lay with in bed at night lol. Fun fish to catch, but id sure hate skinny dippen with em! After I caught that shark I mean musky I quit do figure 8's in the water naked...bucky


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Most all of Em today were moldy/soggy/past prime, this cold wet really did a number on our final days of 2017 season. Found plenty of then today, but just left them be.
Time to put away the morels stick!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Five over the hill & gone ones in that picture, and I ran into a load of Em just like these.


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

I also have been hunting for close to 20 years and have rarely found them bigger than my hand. Found 5 monster yellows near one tree. This is how big they can get when your on private land and the weather cooperates. 45 minutes north of Milwaukee and found yesterday.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Damn those are some monsters!!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

milwaukee hunter said:


> View attachment 2008
> View attachment 2009
> I also have been hunting for close to 20 years and have rarely found them bigger than my hand. Found 5 monster yellows near one tree. This is how big they can get when your on private land and the weather cooperates. 45 minutes north of Milwaukee and found yesterday.


WOW..i am down south in Ind. with my mouth watering pal. next season i will be hunting up north for sure..


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

milwaukee hunter said:


> View attachment 2008
> View attachment 2009
> I also have been hunting for close to 20 years and have rarely found them bigger than my hand. Found 5 monster yellows near one tree. This is how big they can get when your on private land and the weather cooperates. 45 minutes north of Milwaukee and found yesterday.


All I'm seeing is Ones and Twenties...Anybody ever find Fives, Tens, Fifties or Hundreds? Season is over in Eau Claire. I don't want to say it was a bad season because its always beautiful being out inthewild, but my morel gathering is being rated 2.5 outta 10.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

A couple pics from my season


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow great pics


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

pikemen7 said:


> A couple pics from my season
> View attachment 2066
> View attachment 2067


Nice work man looks like you did alright for the season


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

So if i had to rate my season i would give it a 4 out of 10 the weather just did not work in our favor for hunting the up down temps sucked people can claim climate change thats a bunch of crap the weather is never constant just have to deal with what the weather gives us


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

I would rate 2017 @ 9.5 outta 10. It would of been another 10, but ShroomTrooper & I didn't hook up, and that was my only disappointment for this season!!
Found morels on sixteen different outtings/days. Chased Em all the way from little gray April NIB's to Blown out Blondes. My last were on Sunday, but A friend & her daughter got these last nite.
Peace to all.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

a 65 yr old morel n00b that has asked me how to find the finally found a motherlode....a 5 gallon bucket of them at one tree on his farm. He sent me a message asking what to do with them. I instructed to rinse/soak and place on paper. Well they have been in the bucket in his garage for 2 days...hasn't got to them yet. I advised him to get them in the fridge yesterday. this morning he tells me he filled the bucket with water this morning and will get to them tonight. grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

That is hard to hear...I think if he knew how ridiculously good they were he wouldn't let them rot!!


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

I would agree with Rob 9.5 out of 10 is pretty accurate. Found them just about everywhere I looked. My spots and many of other people's spots as well.LOL I found between 50 and 200 everyday for 16 days I am sure they are still going however the undergrowth makes it like work now I ended up with 17 quart jars


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Chickens are up; my first sighting 2017.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

does anyone know about northern wisconsin up near the chaquemeqon-nicolet or the area around ottawa national forest how long their morel season lasts? I contacted a few different dnr offices up that way and got some helpful info and some not so helpful... lets see one dnr officer told me hes been trying to hunt morels up that way for four years and has yet to locate any, i find that hard to believe. i talked to another near ashland that told me they had started fruiting a week or so ago I have found morels in northern wisconsin as late as june 1st one year, just wondering if anyone has any insight on this years?


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> does anyone know about northern wisconsin up near the chaquemeqon-nicolet or the area around ottawa national forest how long their morel season lasts? I contacted a few different dnr offices up that way and got some helpful info and some not so helpful... lets see one dnr officer told me hes been trying to hunt morels up that way for four years and has yet to locate any, i find that hard to believe. i talked to another near ashland that told me they had started fruiting a week or so ago I have found morels in northern wisconsin as late as june 1st one year, just wondering if anyone has any insight on this years?


Elmgirl, I have never hunted morels in Wisconsin, but about 5 years ago I went backpacling in the boundary waters. On the way I stopped in chaquemeqon-Nicole forest. An area called the rainbow lake wilderness. It's close to Drummond Wisconsin. Beautiful area. I hiked in about a mile on the north country trail and spent the night. Don't know about morels, but it's a really nice area and I'm sure there's some kind of fungus in there you would like. Just a suggestion. Have a good trip.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Thanks, I've never been to that part maybe I'll stop in there. I'm hoping to find morels one last time but I'd be really happy to get some chicken of the woods


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

pikemen7 said:


> View attachment 2064


Beautiful


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

pikemen7 said:


> A couple pics from my season
> View attachment 2066
> View attachment 2067


OMG


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

pikemen7 said:


> View attachment 2074


Nice, I have to take more pictures.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Oldelm can't believe chickens are up.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> does anyone know about northern wisconsin up near the chaquemeqon-nicolet or the area around ottawa national forest how long their morel season lasts? I contacted a few different dnr offices up that way and got some helpful info and some not so helpful... lets see one dnr officer told me hes been trying to hunt morels up that way for four years and has yet to locate any, i find that hard to believe. i talked to another near ashland that told me they had started fruiting a week or so ago I have found morels in northern wisconsin as late as june 1st one year, just wondering if anyone has any insight on this years?


June 1st..wow..you still have about a week left, get your hiney up there kid..lol


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Your on the board oldelm first chicken! Tu-shay. Bucky


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

17 quart jars! That is a damn good season congrats, you'll be eating like a king all year!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Pikeman7 wow 17 quart jars I rated the year 9.5 also. But you get the trophy for quantity, good going


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Pikeman7 wow 17 quart jars I rated the year 9.5 also. But you get the trophy for quantity, good going


No competition. ..just an addiction.lol


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> No competition. ..just an addiction.lol


I hear that!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

yes not with each other just one self. I am still smiling with the way the years going. it is a addiction, comes with tired legs and a lot of scratches, it is beautiful.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I still have to go out and check spots till I pick my last one of the year! It a funny desease! Bucky.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I won't quit looking till june and I picked the first bunch april 30 right before sleet and snow. Twas a beautiful pick.. buckthornman


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I love morels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin333 (May 23, 2017)

Anyone still finding morels around the kettle moraine waukesha area. Havent seen any my last 2 times out.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Have a great weekend everyone! Happy memorial day thx and god bless to all that have passed on! Buckthornman


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Picked up 30 nice Giants today before heading to work. They were next to fallen dead elm debris adjacent to a pine plantation. I didn't have to deal with the thickening understory now beginning to make it harder to find morels in a deciduous woods.
Morels are a pleasure to find and to eat. That is why I am grateful to the men and women who have given the ultimate sacrifice in service to this country so I can enjoy the woods as a free man.
God Bless the great state of Wisconsin and the United States of America.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Justin333 said:


> Anyone still finding morels around the kettle moraine waukesha area. Havent seen any my last 2 times out.


Found 32 yesterday 5/27 under an old apple tree
south of Eagle. They're getting a bit soft now.


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

Any Morels being found up north in Wisconsin wanted to take my grandsons and try to find some or buy some if possible. We are taking a 3 day trip and are open to traveling anywhere we can find Morels. Thanks! Oops, you can call me at 309-883-3057


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Like digger said, theyre getting soft. But they are gigantic. Found these yesterday within a 1/8 mile of lake Michigan.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Land of the Giants. Came across an old apple tree today mixed in with dead elm. It was morel mania in there. Came out with 37 Giants. They were all this size. I had to use both hands to uncork them from the ground; the biggest, the size of a softball weighing about 1/2 pound. What a way to start wrapping up this season! I'm thinking of stuffing the big guy with something and frying it up as one meal. any suggestions? Also, I'm really wanting to reach the Morel Connoisseur status so can I get some "likes" on this post? Thanks for your support.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Like digger said, theyre getting soft. But they are gigantic. Found these yesterday within a 1/8 mile of lake Michigan.


Is that a water bottle in the picture, Rookie?
Nice find; congrats for your persistence ! What county can I ask? I don't think I'm going to quit just yet. Your thoughts?


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks digger! Thats my biggest one yet. Racine county. Yesterday, I found a longer one but shorter cap. Everyone whines about the underbrush getting too tall to see them but if you speed from tree to tree you'll spot a giant eventually.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Thanks digger! Thats my biggest one yet. Racine county. Yesterday, I found a longer one but shorter cap. Everyone whines about the underbrush getting too tall to see them but if you speed from tree to tree you'll spot a giant eventually.


Couldn't agree more. Thanks for the "like" Rookie.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Found 6 Giants after work today. They were still fresh; I also left behind an equal number of crusty ones. Looks like I'm hanging up the mushroom stick, washing the morel bag, shutting down the walkie talkie, and popping the batteries out of the Garmin unless someone can convince me otherwise!?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Unless you live in central minnesota and feel like a gnome that's been in the coal mine with a thicket of thorn! Still getting a few its between now but not impossible. I don't really want to come outta the woods!!! Think I'm going to set up shop fu$% it. Better here than ipad bad news o did I mention bad news.......I know gods coming! I know the world is polluted and not happy! I know! Mushrooms are still growing think I just stay..... buckthornman


----------



## SquirrelEar (Apr 28, 2017)

Well I had an excellent year. All I've found the past week has been too far gone. Countless fresh meals and also lots to get me through the year!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

The washing machine let's be a bit more respectful ear! How bout top shelf. Hey everyone had a notion. Why doesn't every person start a garden? Somebodywill like whatyou grow everyone can't plant something different!!! Wow what a concept. If you don't like what you grow maybe someone else will!!! Let me know your thoughts bucky...


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

buckthornman said:


> The washing machine let's be a bit more respectful ear! How bout top shelf. Hey everyone had a notion. Why doesn't every person start a garden? Somebodywill like whatyou grow everyone can't plant something different!!! Wow what a concept. If you don't like what you grow maybe someone else will!!! Let me know your thoughts bucky...


Buckthornman, what part of the country do you park? You think God is coming back? I've heard the same for years. The world is an ecological mess, but the morels take our minds off all that. The elm are disappearing from Dutch Elm disease, but out of it come the morels. That's maybe why we look for them; to ignore doomsday; to engage in the fresh reincarnate life of the woods; to seek better news; to be carried away by the sight of a small conical shaped fungus that springs up from the ground and maybe it does so with a dozen others and then we lose ourselves in all of that excitement. Just for one month or so we are soothed.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Hell, and not only that; they taste so seductively good.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

It's the lull after the storm now, time to do some house chores for me. Even tho old elm found some chickens and making me want to hit the thorns, I have to catch up on a few things. I want to thank everyone for taking the time to post there stories, I really look forward to reading them every year. Seems like it was a great year.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> It's the lull after the storm now, time to do some house chores for me. Even tho old elm found some chickens and making me want to hit the thorns, I have to catch up on a few things. I want to thank everyone for taking the time to post there stories, I really look forward to reading them every year. Seems like it was a great year.


Shroomtrooper, you're an icon. I enjoy your insights on morels and ramps. You were the guy this year that took the time to explain where to find ramps - thanks. Have a good summer- enjoy your shrooms.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I concur digger. Just thought for a moment. And yes the statement is great.trooper hats off to your year was one I'm sure you won't forget! I haven't forgot one yet. I just can't exactly remember...and yes thank you to all for your input (2cents). Bread crumbs make a loaf! Hope you all forage your way through summer and fall. And yep may this big blob of mest up water and shit keep turning!!! Or you can sing tom pence from the grizzly adams intro and enjoy the wild! Deep inside the forest is a door into another land, here is my life and home. We are staying..in the beauty of this place.....buckthornman


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

buckthornman said:


> I concur digger. Just thought for a moment. And yes the statement is great.trooper hats off to your year was one I'm sure you won't forget! I haven't forgot one yet. I just can't exactly remember...and yes thank you to all for your input (2cents). Bread crumbs make a loaf! Hope you all forage your way through summer and fall. And yep may this big blob of mest up water and shit keep turning!!! Or you can sing tom pence from the grizzly adams intro and enjoy the wild! Deep inside the forest is a door into another land, here is my life and home. We are staying..in the beauty of this place.....buckthornman


buckthornman, you are the poet/philosopher of this forum. I enjoyed reading your thoughts, trying to uncover their meaning. "Deep inside the forest is a door to another land" I like this stuff! This is like finding morels under a living oak tree. Why an oak tree? And your humor - " I haven't forgot one(season)yet; I just can't exactly remember" Ha. This is like taking a hard fall over a hidden stump only to find a morel staring you in the face. Keep searching for answers, bucky. And keep sharing them with us. Have a great summer! Take care.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Geezs thanks. Sometimes the years just blend together, but there's always some moment you don't forget. Some you forget but something you see brings it back. Morels are so fun because you can plan but it's always the unexpected spot that gets you to look over that next hill.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ya we got to get together sometime bucky. Same with you gold diggers. Hey oldelm getting anything?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Ya we got to get together sometime bucky. Same with you gold diggers. Hey oldelm getting anything?


For sure - would look forward to that, Shroomtrooper


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Has anyone been finding morels this late in the season?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Has anyone been finding morels this late in the season?


Not anything, have you found anything?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

digger I spaced it. Central minnesota. The hippy from east of the mississippi! That's close enough. I park here! peace live in it or rest in it...buckthornman


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Backtothegrindthornman....mrs.thorn is close...to be cont......bucky.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Not anything, have you found anything?


Hung it up Owl Eye; I'm building a garage.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Oh, say has any bodies been finding ant yet?? If so what color??


----------

